# The Chaos Effect       updated 10/11/05  Exit the Dungeon + New Players intro



## megamania (May 10, 2005)

Site saved for Chaos Effect to begin by 5/15/05

[sblock= EXPERIENCE POINTS] 
Vander
Spike
Clang
Tamin
Kerrick
Rashliegh
Ghost
Randrak Huk'ar
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

LONESOLDIER aka Kerrick Estas

Kerrick is within his meditation room when a young initiate politely stops and waits for you.  A minute later you stop mediatating.  "Yes?"

"Master Tertas wishes to speak with you."

You agree and arrive at his private room.  On his desk is a small scroll and the case that was within it.  The case is blue and gold with red inscriptions on it.  A purple five sided coin is next to it.

"I have been given a puzzle to solve young Ryst.  And you are a piece of this puzzle."

Curious you enter the room and kneel before the desk politely.

"I have recieved a packet from House Orien this morning.  It requests the aid of a student from our temple.  In return, we will be given the Ten Coins of Wu Jen.  To prove their point and sincerety, the individual presented this one coin as proof." He motions to the lone purple coin.

You recognize the coins as being a minor artifact.  Though not created for your clan, its history has crossed the clan several times before.  You know the master wants them.

"I ask you to go.  I could send any student to fulfill this contract but I sense there is secrets here yet unraveled. You are my best student and thus the most able.  Do as is asked of you but also learn more about the intentions of the client."

He waits to build drama.

"Go to the Central Plateau.  Go to the home of Jaskin ir'DeMell.  He is the son of the mayor of the city.  Be careful and cautious.  You enter the den of snakes.  Report as you can.  If you need aid you have but to ask."

You have a few hours before the meeting time, what would you like to do if anything?


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

SLEPPYSTYLE  aka Rashleigh d'Orloff

A human child wearing the tunic of House Orien comes to you.  "Are you Rashleigh d'Orloff?"
The child looks at his ring designed to detect lies for a limited time as you answer yes.  The child smiles and hands you a small scroll caped in Blue and gold with red inscriptions.  Curious you open it.  A platinum piece falls out along with a piece of parchment.  You eye the coin then begin to read the message.

Professor Ingrans has been polite enough to recommend you for a problem I am experienceing.  I am close to locating a certain item of legend but require a cleric to support an explorative team.  Please come by my home in the Central Plateau at noon today.
I am certain Professor Ingrans will allow this to be your graduation project to complete your intern time at the University.
Jaskin d'DeMell

You recognize the  name.  He is the son of the Mayor of the city.  He has a lot of clout and can 1.  help your house 2. See to it you get your diploma 3.  Be paid well in the process

You have several hours before the meeting.  What would you like to do?


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

BRONT  aka  Vander d'Deneith

Vander is completeing some paperwork when there is a bit of ruckus outside his door.  Without knocking, Brom, an older brother, barges in. "You have a message-  take care of it!"
He steps aside.  He is obviously angered by the determination of the small human child before him.  The child steps into the room.  He is obviously intimitated by Brom but determined to complete his duty.  You admire that considering his age.

"Are you Vander d'Deneith?"

As you answer yes the child inspects his ring.  You have heard rumors of these lie detection rings that are keyed to specific questions.  The child hands you a small scroll case.  It is finely crafted with masterwork caps made with bright blue and gold complimented with red inscriptions.

You hand the child a copper.  He smiles and turns and leaves quickly.  Brom scowls at the retreating child then looks to you.  He is waiting impatiently for you to open the door.

"Could you close the door as you leave?"

"bah!" and he closes the door.

You look it over then note the sound of something inside.  You carefully open it and spill out the contents onto your desk.  A ring falls out along with a note.  The ring is a simple cheap metal ring with an obsideon glass rough nugget fixed on it.  You guess the street value to be measured with coppers (appr 19).  Then you turn your attention to the note.

I would like to talk to you about the possible hireing of yourself for the protection of a group of experts.  They will be traveling and require someone with diplomatic abilities and skills.  I chose yorself for your skills and special abilities.  I also chose you because of the ring.
   The wearer of this ring was once a criminal that worked for a known criminal organzation.  He was recently captured and interrogated by my staff.  He has information concerning the death of your father. I would like to talk to you about this and not your brothers.  
  If you agree, I am sure I can arrange further aid to resolving the mystery of your father's murder.

Meet me at noon at my home in the Central Plateau.  I am sure you can find it.
Jaskin ir'DeMell

He possibly knows something about the murder of your father.  What does he know?  There is only one way to know.

And the contact is the Mayor's son!  

You have a few hours before the meeting.  What would you like to do?


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

MADMAXIM  aka Spike

A warforged warrior stands on a bridge over looking the area known as High Walls in Sharn.  He watches the Cryans mingle and gather in uncertainity.  The war is over and they have lost their country yet still gather to show support and pride.  Why have the warforged not done something like this?

When the war ended he and his fellow forged returned to the countries that they honored.  In general, these same countries either caste them out or ignored them.  He found himself with no purpose or meaning.  He did not even have a country to remember and share pride with as these homeless have.  He wandered and found himself in Sharn.  He was hoping to find purpose.  He was informed that he was forged in Sharn but House Cannith refuses to allow him to visit the labs.

Lost in the deep thoughts, the warforged nearly misses the approach of a large white owl.  It flaps and hovers before dropping a scroll case to you.  You fumble and bobble the case but do not drop it.  The animal has left before you can ask anything of it.

The is finely made with a blue and gold caps.  Red inscriptions are edtched into the caps.  The writing are vaguely familiar to you but you can not decifer them.  You open the case scratching it with your metal finger tips. Within it is a piece of paper and a roughly scribbled map.  Stuck to it with red wax is a key with a blue crystal embedded in the narrow handle.

The paper reads-

I would like to employ you and your services for a journey my team of experts will be making this year.  They will be traveling within the country of Breland then travel south to Xen'drik.  I would offer you money but I understand you rarely care for it.  I have sources that say you have asked to travel to the hidden Cannith Creation Foundry under Sharn.  You have been either ignored or told no by the House.  I have ways to bypass the house.  This is a map and a key.  I know where the lock is for the key and where this door is located.  The secret passage leads to the Creation Foundry that birthed you.  If you agree to this mission, please meet me at my home in Central Plateau.  I am sure you can locate it.

Jaskin ir' DeMell

A mission.  A purpose.  A means to reach closure.

What would you like to do.  The meeting is several hours away.  You are uncertain where this person lives but recognize the area.  It is the home of the biggest politicians of the city and their offices.  DeMell sounds familiar.


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

Samnell aka Clang
A warforged and a young girl walk through the hallways of the University.  
"Thankyou for showing me the way to the office sir." shes says.
"Do you know what you deliver to him?" asks the forged.
"I am not allowed to know."
"Ah...I see."

The warforged was in the courtyard meditating when a young girl dressed in House Orien clothes approached him.  She was looking for Prefessor Vel Bloomsdale.  She had a package for him.  Though you offered to deliver it for her she said no.  She merely wanted instructions to his office.  As his student, you were curious and decided to escort her to his room.
You enter the Morgrve Universities professor's wing and seek out your mentor.  Professor Vel Bloomsdale.  You enter his outer office and stare at the mess within.  He still has not bothered it.  Stacks of papers and tomes line the walls and overhang from the shelves and desks within the room.
You carefully turn and twist through the narrow maze of papers about psionic artifacts and the ancient peoples that created them.

You knock and a voice emits from within.  "yes what is it?"

"Messenger."

"Why didn't you say so Clang.  Show him in."

"Her, sir."

"Yes yes.  Show HER in.  Have you finished filing the papers on the Dark Lens?"

"No sir.  I will do that right now."  You have no idea where those papers are.  And even if you did, the shelves for them are buried.

The girl goes in and leaves within a minute.  Your curiousity grows as you wait for the professor to call for you.  He allows does.

"Clang!  Clang when are you coming in?"  You are are the door waiting and enter.

On top of his stacked tombs is an opened scroll case colored blue, gold with red.  A paper sits under the case.  The professor is using a moncle to look at a gem.  

"The gem ...is true.  Amazing."

He looks like a child on his birthday.  "Clang...I have to ask you for a favor.  A big favor....."


Later, you stand outside his office.  The professor has been offered access to several psionic gems.  He seems to understand what they are but can not explain it clearly.  As always, he is lost.

The professor was asked to help study several psionic items.  One was said to be a portal to somewhere unknown.  You want to warn him but know it will do no good.

The professor, ever lost in tangants within his own mind (some say he is quite mad) has asked you to go to Central Plateau to speak with a Jasken Dwell (ir' DeMell) and help him in anyway you can.  He suggests bringing your overnight pack.

You have several hours before the meeting.  What do you want to do?


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1  aka Tamin Saphonbend

Sharn is NOT Talenta Plains.  It is cold, artificial and smells.  You have been here a few months and hate it.  You are ready to leave anytime but feel obligated to stay.

Several months ago you were contacted and paid hansomely to travel to Sharn and show several professors in Morgrave University how the double scimitar is made and used.  It was a spectacle.  Worse-  it was like the circus you visited.  Only you were the clown that had to entertain the masses.

They wanted to have the elves come but they all refused.  A few elves from Sharn were dressed up to be actors.  House Jorasco was called in more than once.  The clumsy idiots.

You duties have ended but the riches given were quickly spent.  The city life is expensive!

You were asked by a small trade company to travel with them.  They are goint near Talenta Plains.  The pay is little but it was a source of companionship.  Then came the human child.
She asked for your name and gave you a scroll case.  You opened it finding a letter and a stamped Mithral medallion.  On it is a horse with lots of hair or fire on its hooves.  The back has etchings that mean nothing to you.

The letter reads-

I saw your show and respect your craft.  I am sorry the professors do not.  They mean well and have taught many here more about the cultures of the elves and the halflings.  Whether it ment to be or happenstance, you were the talk of the show.  Your skills impressed me and I took the time to get to know you.  
My contacts learned much about you.  They told me about an incident involving your family.
I am sorry to hear of your loss.  However, I am aware of activities that took place within the plains then that may explain the events.  
In either case, I am aware your show has ended and you may be looking for new work or adventure.  I am seeking an item and need someone to watch over my team of experts.  Would you have interest?

I can say little on the subject now but if you wish, meet me at my home in the Central Plateau.  ask for me by name and the guards can direct you to my home.

Jaskin ir DeMell
You have several hours before the meeting.  What would you like to do?



also-  if this intro doesn't work let me know


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

*Vander d'Deneith*

Vander spends several minutes examining the ring and the note.  The events of the past several years pouring though his mind.  He smiles at the thought of his father and Garret, then pockets the ring and tucks the scroll and case away in his pack.  _"Looks like I should gather my things,"_ he thinks to himself. _"Wouldn't want to make a bad impression with the mayor's son."_

Vander cleans up the paperwork he was working on, gathers his things, and heads off to the house smith to see if they have even started his request.  His job working with the Finders guild and several miners in locating a large vein of mithril had brought the Defender's guild a good supply of mithril and the connections to get more at quite a bargain.  His employers were impressed with his skill as a warrior and negotiator, and had told the Sharn guildmaster to make sure Vander got something special.  Vander knew this, though he was sure few knew he did, and he had requested a suit of mithril full plate made.  But he knew it was a game of politics, and he feared pulling too many strings might bring too much attention to him.  He had made that request almost a year ago, and still nothing.  He should know better than to trust Brom with making sure his request was done.  This time he'd check himself.

As Vander walked the halls, he made a mental note of tings he wanted to do before the meeting.

Make sure all his gear is gathered, and his horse will be ready to leave when he is needed
Use his city connections to find out who else might have been invited to this meeting, and anything about them. (Gather Information)
Check on his mithril full plate request personaly
Make himself "presentable" to the mayor's son.
Try to recall all that he knows about the mayor's son. (Knowledge: Nobility)


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The professor, ever lost in tangants within his own mind (some say he is quite mad) has asked you to go to Central Plateau to speak with a Jasken Dwell (ir' DeMell) and help him in anyway you can. He suggests bringing your overnight pack.
> 
> You have several hours before the meeting.  What do you want to do?




Clang gathers his things, collecting everything he owns. He spends an hour rubbing smudges and dings off his body and ensuring his gear is all in good order. Satisfied that he's properly uniformed, he walks to the Central Plateau and waits outside the meeting place until the appointed time. He enters about two minutes early.

OOC: Clang doesn't have much in the way of affairs to settle.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 13, 2005)

_"Hmm... Very interesting."_ Spike reads the letter once more to make sure he didn't miss anything vital. Then he starts to wonder.
_"How can this man possibly get me into House Cannith's headquarters...? He must wield quite a bit of political power in order to get me in. The name seems familiar somehow..."_

Spike puts the map and the key in his belt pouch and starts making his way toward Central Plateau. Before he leaves he takes one last look at the Cyran refugees. He wonders if they feel they serve any purpose now that they cannot serve their country. Anyway, that's how he feels. He makes sure he has all his equipment and starts walking to Central Plateau.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 13, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> "Go to the Central Plateau.  Go to the home of Jaskin ir'DeMell.  He is the son of the mayor of the city.  Be careful and cautious.  You enter the den of snakes.  Report as you can.  If you need aid you have but to ask."
> 
> You have a few hours before the meeting time, what would you like to do if anything?




Kerrick digests the information that his master gives him without an emotion. Though underneath the calm mask he is very pleased that his master referred to him as his best pupil. “Understood Master, I shall report to you once I have gathered enough information from the Mayor’s son,” Kerrick respond formally.

Kerrick leaves his master’s room, glancing back to look at the purple coin, one in ten of set; it would greatly please Tertas when he had the other nine. He walks back to his meditation room and makes sure all his equipment is there. Once that is done, Kerrick sits back down, crosses his legs and finishes the meditation before leaving for the Central Plateau.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Confused, Tamin looks at the delivery girl.  Then back at the note.  He reads it one more time, taking note of certain phrases.  _<He can explain my parents' death?  I haven't even though-- team of experts?  Me to watch ove-->_  The girl is still looking at him, expectantly.  He does his best to peer into her eyes, but he knows one of them will never point _quite_ where he wants it to.  "Do you know what this symbol is?  Or the horse?  Do you know anything about the person who sent this--"

His eyes go back to the paper.  "Thank you for your time."  He gives the girl a silver as her tip.  He turns to re-enter his building.  _<Time to close all of this up, at least temporarily.>_  But he always knew his stay here would be temporary.  A person such as him does not fit easily anywhere.  He was a nomad no matter where he was.  _<I had best get ready.>_

He collects what he needs and goes for a meal before going to the meeting.  _<At the very least, the man has gotten my attention.  I'll hear what he has to say.>_


----------



## sleepystyle (May 13, 2005)

After the child's exit Rashleigh leans back in his overstuffed chair and exhales slowly steepling his fingers as a thin sarcastic smile plays across his lips. 

_Good to know that family politics remain unchanged in my absence.  So... the old man still knows his business after all._ 

Sitting up he reaches for the end table where he had lain a thin leather bound manual titled "Mabar: An Atlas of the Endless Night" and opens it to the folded letter currently doubling as a bookmark.  The letter had arrived three days earlier notifying a nearly forgotten son of plans carefully laid, family obligation, and how both pertained to him.  Turning things over in his mind the pale, but heavy scholar was forced to admit that things were moving fast and his quiet days at the University were drawing to a close.  He wouldn't necessarily miss them.  

For some religious studies were a means to an end, not an expression of devout faith.  In his case the end was politcal advancement within House Orien while at the same time striking out and breaking from family affairs in Thrane.  Fortunately if there were any deity who would empathize with those motives it would be Kol Korran god of wealth, trade, and advancement.  There was a certain irony in being able to finally escape the religious zealotry of his homeland by surrounding himself in studies with earnest believers of a different stripe.  Sharn, on the other hand, had been a welcome breath of fresh air from the public face of morality maintained at all costs in Thrane. 

 But here was the letter in his hand informing him that family ties weren't forgotten so easily and an agent in a foreign land was still an agent.  So it was that he was expecting today's letter and already knew why his services were required and that Professor Ingrans had been paid for his recommendation.  Sometime before the expedition embarked a House member already in transit would be meeting him with a ward unfortunate enough to have been born into some sort of internecine political struggle for power among a Thranish nobles.  Important enough for someone to hire assassins to ensure the line of ascension.  

Rashleigh sighed. _Leave it to the old man to hold out and call in all his chips at once.  At least he was kind enough to give me a few days warning this time._  Within the chest at the end of his bed were the fruits of that advance notice:  a mithral shirt shiny and new and a wand that would allow him to perform as the dedicated healer his employer would probably be looking for.  Hardly a student of the healing arts, the cleric had spent his time at University engrossed in tomes on planar travel, religious history, and the mysteries of the world.  He would likely need the wand.

With only a few hours left until the meeting he rose and put the letter from Mendel d'Orloff carefully away.  Leather bound manual in hand the cleric set out for his favorite cafe famous for its tea and scones.  It was certainly going to be one of his last opportunities for a long while and he intended to enjoy it.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

VANDER

Vander d'Deneith considers the options and information before him.  He studies the ring and ponders the importance of it.  He gathers a few things together including the ring and new scroll.  He ask his aid to check on his horse located near the main gate of the city.  He thinks about the son of the mayor while gathering the address of the armory he needs to visit.  (Kn: Noble  20)  Jasken ir' DeMell  is a spoiled child of the most public political figure within Sharn.  He spent his teenage years in bars, dancehalls, stripjoints and dreamlily dens.  When the war ended, he discovered the role of an adventurer was popular with the women and his fellow peers.  He "became" an adventurer but generally stayed within 50 miles of the city limits.  About a year ago he gave it up when he traveled to the Howling Peaks.  He has settled down but still is active learning about artifacts and history.

He makes his way to the armory but stops at House Sivis.  The Gnomes will say nothing about the scroll (G Info 9) so he waits outside until he sees a human courier.  These folks are less fanatical about the business.  For a silver he learns six matching scrolls were sent out about 1 hour ago.  The locations varied a great deal.  The child mentions only they went from Dragon Houses, to the High Walls.  

Stopping at the armory, the individual here looks him over a great deal.  "Yea-  I got it for ya.  Cost a bunchas ya know.  Ain't easy working with this stuff."  Vander acknoledges this and adds in several flattery comments about the craftsmanship required to create Mithril armor also.

This done, he hails a sky coach to travel to Central Plateau and the Demell homes.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

CLANG

The warforged warrior of mental powers cleans up and shines his armored-skin.  He knows first impressions are important.  He then travels to the Central Plateau.  There are many nobles and fine clothed peoples here.  Some stare at Clang while others ignore the warforged completely.

Sky coaches, Griffons, and personal disks come and go regularly.  He awaits the time to enter the estate grounds on a bridge nearby.  From up here he can see literally dozens of large towers and the levels going down.  Sharn is truely amazing.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

SPIKE

The warforged Marshal considers the strength of this political figure.  DeMell has connections.  There is no doubt of this.  He collects the key and map and places them into his personal pouch along with the scroll.  He looks at the High Wall refugees once more then turns away.  He hopes they find new purpose as he has.

He walks to the Central Plateu by climbing MANY stairs and taking a few magical lifts with permanent Levitation spells caste onto them.  The people he meets steadily improve in hygene and appearance as he continues.  Finally at the Central Plateu he spots the DeMell estate and goes there.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

KERRICK

After leaving his sensi's room, Kerrick gathers the few items he believes he will need.  After more meditation, he makes his way to the Central Plateau.  Some of the people here watch him from the corner of there eyes.  Some understand his he is a martial warrior but most do not understand him or his ways.  Mony people fear this unknown quality but there are often far greater threats hidden.

He arrives to the estate.  There are several figures ahead of him waiting in the courtyard.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

TAMIN


"Can you tell me anything about whom sent this?"
The messenger politely says no.  As a messenger, they are susposed to not give out any client information.

"What of this?" and he shows her the metal disk.

She says it looks like a horse.

After giving the messenger a tip, he reflects further on the message and the medallion. 
How can this stranger know anything about his histiory or the deaths of his parents.  And experts?  Why should he be the one to watch over "experts" on their trip?  He could do it but why?  This was important to him.  He packs up his belongings and gets some food.  When he arrives at the Central Plateau he asks for directions to the DeMell estate and in most cases is directed to the tallest and largest tower.  Reaching it is not easy.  He has many twists and turns with stairs, rides and lifts to take.  The city is like a maze.  To go 100ft to a tower nearby may require an hour of walking to reach it and include going higher or lower to reach it.

He longed for touch and smell of the country.  But to know anything about the possible reasons or cause of his parent's deaths.....

He reaches the estate and there are several others in the courtyard before him.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

RASHLEIGH

Knowing something special was to happen today, he was prepared for the delivery of the scroll and the message within it.  He hoped this adventure would be grand and exciting to witness.  He may be considered the spiritual aid of this adventure but it helped his family and his faith.  He gathered a few chioce items and got food before leaving.

When he arrived, there were five others there.  Two warforged, a halfling and two humans.

Is this the team he was aid?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

OOC: The messenger didn't answer any of my questions?


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Feel free to introduce yourselves.  

Doing some quick skill checks I suspect will be made-

Kerrick (20 Spot)
Two warforged  One is obviously military and the other looks like a slimed down version
hafling  he has a strange and unique weapon on him.  It is covered and tied in place with a white peace tie.  He has the look of a country person new to the city
Two humans are both well dressed.  One has armor that looks heavy but is not.  Either that or he is very strong.  Both have emblems of Dragonhouses so they are either members or employees.

Rashliegh (20 spot)
As above but the one human is dressed in dull grey clothes and has a great deal of grace about him

Vander (8 spot  14 Kn:Nob) 
Much of the above info though you recognize the one human as a cleric son to the Orien House.  You recall nothing beyond that about him.

Spike (spot 20)
As above

Clang (Spot 7)
There are three humans, a halfling and another warforged before you.

Tamin (Spot 16)
As above

Feel free to interact / descrip yourselves.  Next update for midweek when we go in to see the host...Mr. DeMell


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> OOC: The messenger didn't answer any of my questions?




edited my post.   She knows nothing that will help.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2005)

*Vander d'Deneith*

Vander makes sure to file a comendation for the fine smith who forged his armor before he leaves.  He changes before he leaves, and drops his old plate off at the smith to be fitted for some other deserving house warrior.

[OOC: Appropriate changes to the character sheet have been made]
*Vander arives at the Plateu*
Vander waits patiently as a few others gather at the Plateu.  He silently sizes them up, trying to read into their motivation for coming here.

Vander spots Tamin smiles, and offers him his hand. "Tis good to see you again my friend.  Looks like there was more to this gathering than I was lead to believe, but it's good to know there'll be someone else here I can trust."

Vander ponders asking Tamin why he is here, but thinks again seeing the other unfamiliar faces in the crowd.  Looks like he'll have to wait to see what Jaskin has in mind.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2005)

*Vander d'Deneith*



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Feel free to introduce yourselves.
> Vander (8 spot  14 Kn:Nob)
> Much of the above info though you recognize the one human as a cleric son to the Orien House.  You recall nothing beyond that about him.




Vander greets the son to the Orien house.  "Good day to you.  I believe we may have met, but I fear your name has slipped my memory.  I am Vander d'Deneith, in case your memory is as bad as mine."

Vander pauses for a responce.

"It appears that Jaskin has the need of several different houses.  And it looks like he called in a few favors to get everyone here.  I think this meeting will be quite interesting."


[OOC FYI, my appearance (as copied from my character sheet):
Vander is a fairly handsome man, with a carved physique, and noble stature. His dark brown hair is short and curly, with a finely trimmed beard covering his face. His eyes are captivating and always alert, though there is a bit of sadness behind them if you look deep enough. His armor is well crafted, and does not hinder him like one might expect a suit of Full Plate too.  However, there is a noble air to him that escapes definition.  Armed and ready, his is an imposing figure for an opponent to find in his path.]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Tamin approaches the estate, taking in the scenery.  He pauses before entering to adjust his belt and shift his belongings.  His feet hurt and his black boots had collected a noticeable amount of dirt from the trek.  Nothing here reminds me of the countryside, but at least this courtyard has some greenery.  Tamin rolls up his sleeves to get some air and he continues.  _<Now to find out why I'm h-->_

"Vander!"  Tamin didn't expect to see Vander here, and this is obvious by his facial expression.  _<Certainly I'm not here to watch over _him_.  He's the senior noble in charge, maybe?>_  Tamin's surprise turns into a smile, "Yes, a familiar face is a very good thing right now.  Surprising, but good.  I know very little of this gathering -- what were you told?"


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tamin's surprise turns into a smile, "Yes, a familiar face is a very good thing right now.  Surprising, but good.  I know very little of this gathering -- what were you told?"




"I'm sure as little as possable that would get me here," Vander replies.  "There is some information that I have been looking for for a long time that he seems to be in possetion of.  I wouldn't be suprised if everyone here wasn't offered something to interest them though."


----------



## lonesoldier (May 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Feel free to introduce yourselves.
> 
> Kerrick (20 Spot)
> Two warforged  One is obviously military and the other looks like a slimed down version
> ...




Kerrick silently travels from the Temple to the Central Plateau and swiftly moves into the courtyard, he realizes that he sticks out among the nobles and socialites of this area and so tries to position himself to draw less attention, though thankfully no one attempts to stop him.

Kerrick looks at the assortment of people in the courtyard. Two humans, obviously of the Dragonmarked Houses, two warforged, the one that is 'slimmed down' intrigues Kerrick, as his contact with the living machines has been limited. And a halfling from (Kerrick assumes) the Talenta Plains. A very strange group, that is, if they are all here on the same business.

He sighs, _'Learning to work with others is part of the training'_ Kerrick reminds himself. He walks forward a few feet and says, "My name is Kerrick, I assume we are all here to see the Mayor's son?"


----------



## Samnell (May 15, 2005)

Clang looks over the assorted people assembled, impassive in his huge black-plated and black-eyed bulk. _Two humans, a halfling, and a model with inferior plating._ 

*"Do you know what you're here for?* he asks the group in general.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> "My name is Kerrick, I assume we are all here to see the Mayor's son?"






			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Do you know what you're here for?"




"Well met Kerrick, I am Vander.  Yes, the Mayor's son called all of us here it would appear."   Vander replies, then looks over at the Warforged (Clang) "Though it appears many of us were not even told that much."

Vander asks the warforged (Clang) "What is your name?  And how did you come to be summoned here?"

Vander ponders what the wild child ir'DeMell has gotten into this time that would assemble such a strange group to deal with.


----------



## Samnell (May 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vander asks the warforged (Clang) "What is your name?  And how did you come to be summoned here?"




*"I am Clang and I was sent for and told to bring my things."*


----------



## MadMaxim (May 16, 2005)

Spike nods to everyone and introduces himself. "Greetings, gentlemen. My name is Spike, former commander in the army of Aundair. I'm pleased to meet you all. I believe that I can safely assume that we're all here to see the same man; Mister Jaskin ir'Demell." Then he takes a closer look at the other warforged. He thinks it's rather odd that such slim versions were created, but he figures that he must have served some other purpose just as he was, even though he was still given extensive combat training.

*Description:* Spike is a tall and sturdily built warforged with symbols carved into his right chest plate signifying his former rank as commander. His skin has a dull gray look to it (due to the adamantine being used in his construction). Even though his face is completely without expression there's an unmistakable aura of authority about him. His plating has a few dents and marks from cuts that he hasn't taken care of, so he looks pretty battle-hardened and experienced. His green eyes shine and seem to register every bit of movement around him and all this information is quickly analyzed to draw suitable conclusions. He seems a lot less "cold" and emotionless than your average warforged.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *"I am Clang and I was sent for and told to bring my things."*



"Well met Clang," Vander replies. "It sounds like you know just as much as the rest of us as to why we are here then."



			
				MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Spike nods to everyone and introduces himself. "Greetings, gentlemen. My name is Spike, former commander in the army of Aundair. I'm pleased to meet you all. I believe that I can safely assume that we're all here to see the same man; Mister Jaskin ir'Demell."



Vander's eyebrows perk up a bit when he hears this. "A commander?  I've not met many Warforged commanders from the army.  How old are you, if I may ask?"

Vander ponders the makeup of this group that was summoned.  Two warriors assosiated with the Defenders guild, two warforged who both look fairly well equiped for combat, a house Orien cleric, and Kerrick, who looks well suited for more subtle work.  A group well suited for an expedition, but for what?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

"Yes, I wonder how they got so much information about each one of us to give us such a compelling reason for us to come."  Tamin nods, and ponders for a bit.  He turns to look at everyone else, "I suppose I better introduce myself.  My name is Tamin.  Nice to meet you, Kerrik, Clang, Spike.  I'm not sure about the mayor's son... his name is Jaskin ir DeMell?  I suppose I am here to see him."

Tamin was told he was to watch over some experts, but this group does not seem the sort to want to be watched.  He will likely have to prove himself first -- a warforged commander may not take someone of such short stature seriously.  Then again, one accustomed to leading will see talent no matter where it lies.


----------



## Samnell (May 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vander's eyebrows perk up a bit when he hears this. "A commander?  I've not met many Warforged commanders from the army.  How old are you, if I may ask?"




*"I have never heard of such a thing,"* Clang adds. *"It was never done in Karrnath."*


----------



## lonesoldier (May 17, 2005)

"What I believe he means is, How many years have you been active?" Kerrick rephrases for Clang. He glances around the courtyard again, and they back at the street. "How long do think our host will allow us to chat before greeting us? Or are we early?" Kerrick asks in an attempt to make small talk.


----------



## Samnell (May 17, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> "What I believe he means is, How many years have you been active?" Kerrick rephrases for Clang.




*"I know what he meant. I was responding to the notion of a warforged in command."* Clang answers. *"Karrnath, as I said, never allowed it.*


----------



## sleepystyle (May 17, 2005)

The other noble makes a far less impressive display of humanity than Vander.  Dressed in the cream colored robes of the Sovereign Host trimmed with scarlet and detailed with gold stitching, his ivory hafted mace with a jewelled pommel seems to be more of a fashion accessory than martial weapon.  Honestly, it looks more like a scepter than a mace.  

    While it is true that his noble heritage manifests in wealth, style, and bearing the scion of House Orien seems to have been cut from cruder cloth.  Though the priest has a fair build, it is soft from a life inexperienced with the rigors of physical training, and nearing thirty he has developed a paunch that seems to indicate he is quite settled into this way of life.  His thick dark eyebrows combined with the dark circles under his eyes and a long nose give him a hawkish demeanor which is only enhanced by the critical looks that initially greet the others in attendance.  

When Vander addresses him the expression changes to a smile, perhaps an acknowledgement of camaraderie in class...



> Vander greets the son to the Orien house. "Good day to you. I believe we may have met, but I fear your name has slipped my memory. I am Vander d'Deneith, in case your memory is as bad as mine."




The cleric nods, "I doubt we _have_ met directly.  I _would_ likely remember."  His eyes glint and there is almost a hint of a smile.  Was that supposed to be humor or just rude?  Hard to say...  "But it is certain that we move in the same circles if not at the same time, and your name does sound familiar."  Extending a soft and well manicured hand, the noble offers his name, "Rashleigh d'Orloff. House Orien of course, of Thranish descent."


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> When Vander addresses him the expression changes to a smile, perhaps an acknowledgement of camaraderie in class...
> 
> The cleric nods, "I doubt we _have_ met directly.  I _would_ likely remember."  His eyes glint and there is almost a hint of a smile.  Was that supposed to be humor or just rude?  Hard to say...  "But it is certain that we move in the same circles if not at the same time, and your name does sound familiar."  Extending a soft and well manicured hand, the noble offers his name, "Rashleigh d'Orloff. House Orien of course, of Thranish descent."




"Well met Rashleigh.  There are many that travel the same circles that we do, so it is not a supprise to have never met you but recognize you just the same."  Vander accepts Rashleigh's hand with a powerfull shake.  "I will admit though, I have managed to keep a fairly low profile amongst the elete circles that move though this city and others.  Seems that my house prefers me down in the thick of things."



			
				lonesoldier said:
			
		

> "How long do think our host will allow us to chat before greeting us? Or are we early?"




"I wouldn't be supprised if our host is busy entertaining someone else at the moment, but I'm sure he'll be along as soon as he feels like it."


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 007

As you begin to introduce yourselves the door opens and two guards step out.  Each are wearing armor that glitters in the sunlight provided by being on the highest level of the main grounded city.  They hold before them spears that also glitter.  No doubt these are all magical and more dangerous than just for the show of power and fortunes of the family.

A young woman, maybe only 18 steps out.  She wears a see through blouse with a blue and gold vest covering her breasts.  Her pants are airy and move as if on their own.  Jewels line her wrists, ankles, fingers and a nose ring made with a purple stone stands out.  It takes a few moments to remember there is a rebellious daughter that lives here also.  (Highest Know:N was 10).

Her hair is pulled up high with a tall stack of ivory and obsideon rings.  "Welcome-  I believe you are waiting for my brother.  Please in."  She looks each and everyone of over as you enter.

Vander and Spike enter first as they were the closest.  Kerrick notices she is checking out each member as they enter.  She seems to be noting possible abilities, weapons and skills.  She is not as ditsy as she tries to show (S Mot 21).

The room is vast and has many soft and bright colored chairs with small tables by them for drinks and books.  Small indoor bushes and mini trees are here and eventually everyone sees the mirrors behind you.  These mirrors are segmented and some are viewing windows to the courtyard.  It appears he has been watching you.  He being Jaskin.

Jaskin is sitting to the far back.  He is dressed in formal blue and gold cloth suit.  As you come closer, he has a few pieces of jewelery on.  All expensive and possibly magical.

"So glad you could make it.  I was hoping to see all of you come."  He seems truely sincere of this.

He looks like an athletic person and certainly healthy.  Whatever rumors of a serious injury he sustained a year ago must be either fully healed or exaggerated.





questions?


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

And a handy map


----------



## lonesoldier (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Kerrick notices she is checking out each member as they enter.  She seems to be noting possible abilities, weapons and skills.  She is not as ditsy as she tries to show (S. Mot 21).




Kerrick nods at Glamour and whispers, "Thank you," to her as he passes by. _'I wonder what her eyes tell her, as her gaze turns to me, does she see a mercenary? Or does my lack of weaponry make her believe I have other skills? Unless she knows, though it would be best if ir'DeMell did not share such information,'_ Kerrick ponders as he walks by, attempted to seem oblivious to the fact he knows he is being appraised. He trails the rest of the group into the room. "My master sends his greetings, it is good to see you in such good health, Jaskin ir'DeMell," Kerrick recites to Jaskin.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 18, 2005)

Spike takes a little bow and introduces himself. "Greetings, Mister Jaskin ir'DeMell. I'm Spike, but you probably already know that since your messenger was able to locate me. Your offer sounded very generous and I'm very eager to find out what this whole thing is about, if you don't mind me getting straight to the point?" Spike seems to be very excited.


----------



## Samnell (May 18, 2005)

*"What have you summoned us for?* Clang asks bluntly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Jaskin is sitting to the far back.  He is dressed in formal blue and gold cloth suit.  As you come closer, he has a few pieces of jewelery on.  All expensive and possibly magical.
> 
> "So glad you could make it.  I was hoping to see all of you come."  He seems truely sincere of this.



Tamin raises an eyebrow, "Yes, thank you.  With the information you offered, though, I didn't have much of a choice.  My sentiments are like the others here -- we wish to know the purpose of this assembly."


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Vander stops and gives a slight bow to the young woman before he enters. "Good day m'lady"

Vander bows again to Jaskin in proper respect.  "I thank you for inviting me here," Vander says politely yet forcefully, hoping to get a glimmer of intent from Jaskin.  "Your summons were quite curious.  You know quite a bit about all of us I'm sure, yet we know little of why we are here, nor of each other for the most part.  You gone though great pains to get us up here, and have selected a capable group of people."

Vander pauses a second to let Jaskin ponder what he has said before continuing, "So I shall ask, as others have questioned as well, why has the great Jaskin ir'Demell called us here?"


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Is the map readible?  I got lazy and didn't draw it out.  I used an old Bitmap grid I had sitting around.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is the map readible?  I got lazy and didn't draw it out.  I used an old Bitmap grid I had sitting around.



OOC: It's good.  I could read it at least.


----------



## sleepystyle (May 19, 2005)

Rashleigh is content to let Vander ask the questions on everyones' minds, but can't help but observe from bits of overheard conversation in the courtyard that Jaskin does seem to hold all of the cards.  The observation mirrors do little to convince him that this particular player has any plans on laying all of those cards on the table, but one can only wait and see.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is the map readible?



OOC: Yep!


----------



## megamania (May 19, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 008

"Some of you may recall I was once an adventurer myself.  I hoped to gain fame at the least but yes, amass more of a fortune through the collecting of antiquities and even magical artifacts.  I began small and expanded as my skills allowed.  During my last adventure, I discovered this- (he holds out three scrolls).  These scrolls are very old.  My researchers believe they may be over 10,000 years old even."  He holds the scrolls out for you to see but not in such a manner as to offer them for examination.  They do look very old however and even aged unto the point of becoming easily damaged by handling.

"I found these within a series of caves that were crafted and worked by ancient hands.  The people that made these underground homes were very careful to protect themselves.  It is trap ladden and well very secure.  In my rush to leave the area intact, I left some important items behind within a bag.  They were left within a secret room deep in the dungeon."  He pauses to look at each of you in turn.

"If you choise to do this for me, I can provide the maps I created detailing the traps and the their locations.  I.... am unnerved to return myself. (Sense Motive-  most of you see he is suddenly nervous and honestly spooked by the thought of returning to the cavern dungeons)
I do hope you will agree."

"I have some money to offer but my father truely controls most of the family fortune and sees this as a senseless subject.  But through my contacts, I have been known to learn of a thing or two.  Such as the oppertunity to buy some minor coins of historical value that has special meaning to some or the possible knowledge of a war that did not end that caused the deaths of innocent people."

"So I am prepared to pay in cash and in knowledge I have that I can share.  By doing this will also place me at your dept."

"Do you accept?"


----------



## lonesoldier (May 19, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> "If you choose to do this for me, I can provide the maps I created detailing the traps and the their locations.  I.... am unnerved to return myself. (Sense Motive-  most of you see he is suddenly nervous and honestly spooked by the thought of returning to the cavern dungeons)
> 
> "Do you accept?"



"Of course, those maps would be very useful and greatly appreciated. I believe that our payment has already been negotiated," Kerrick says, refering to the other nine coins of the Wu Jen. "However, can you give us specifics in regards to the location of these caves?"


(Most people should be able to figure out that he is not refering to the party when he says 'our payment')


----------



## Samnell (May 19, 2005)

_A mission. Orders._



> "Do you accept?"




*"Yes, sir,"* Clang agrees.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Vander takes pause at the concept that Jaskin is visibly shaken at the thought of returning the caves.  This truely sounds like a dangerous task, but danger is not something he has shied away from.  Besides, it will get him out of sight for a bit.

"I believe we have a deal Jaskin."


----------



## MadMaxim (May 20, 2005)

Spike wonders why DeMell suddenly gets afraid. _Well, that is strange... Why is DeMell afraid of returning to the caverns he explored...? His party of explorers must obviously not have defeated all the opposition they faced down there. Otherwise, there would be no reason to be afraid to return._ He feels that he has to get all the facts straight and asks:

"Excuse me, Mr. DeMell. Why are you afraid to return to the caverns? I accept your offer, but I believe we're entitled to know what awaits us down there if this expedition is to be successful. We have to prepare for whatever's down there and if you're withholding information that could prove useful if not crucial to us, then you could very likely be putting our very lives in jeapordy."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> "So I am prepared to pay in cash and in knowledge I have that I can share.  By doing this will also place me at your dept."
> 
> "Do you accept?"



"It seems I have little choice, if I wish to have the information you offered."  Tamin shifts to his other foot, "At least this sounds relatively easy.  I'm in."


----------



## sleepystyle (May 22, 2005)

For Rashleigh the deal has already been sealed by family obligation, but one still has to go through the motions. Additionally it seems Jaskin is doing his best to secure a commitment while leaving the details as vague as possible.

     The priest clears his throat as a preamble and hands clasped behind his back asks, "10,000 years you say?"  Rashleigh raises one eyebrow quizzically, "Where then, are these caves located?  Surely not Breland.  Also I notice you referred to the caves as having served as homes, yet it is not customary among any of the civilzed peoples to heavily trap a communal living area.  What peoples' homes were these?  The entrance to a complex, certainly- anyone might trap and guard that, but that is not the impression I take from your vaguaries.  Where do you really ask us to set foot Jaskin?  A burial chamber, or perhaps a temple of this people sounds more likely and leads me ask, were the traps in truth the least of it or should we be prepared to face sentient guardians bound to the site.  If it is indeed a temple or burial ground then I would fully expect to find spirits, golems, the undead...  some manner of eternal guardian.  And if you hope to see your lost gear again, I would think the answers to these questions can only put you in a better position to do so."  

The cleric finishes with a thin smile and awaits his prospective employer's answers.


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2005)

CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 009

"Excuse me, Mr. DeMell. Why are you afraid to return to the caverns? I accept your offer, but I believe we're entitled to know what awaits us down there if this expedition is to be successful. We have to prepare for whatever's down there and if you're withholding information that could prove useful if not crucial to us, then you could very likely be putting our very lives in jeapordy."

Nervous and figgity, the young man scratches at his back.  He stumbles for the words to use to describ what happened to him.

"I  ...we were exploring a secret room we found.  Within the room were...creatures.  I ...I was taken out of the action very quickly.  When I was revived, the battle was over.  My crew were alive but eager to leave.  Our guide especially wanted to leave.  He felt we had crossed a line that should not have been crossed.  In our haste, we left a few packs behind."

The priest clears his throat as a preamble and hands clasped behind his back asks, "10,000 years you say?" Rashleigh raises one eyebrow quizzically, "Where then, are these caves located? Surely not Breland. Also I notice you referred to the caves as having served as homes, yet it is not customary among any of the civilzed peoples to heavily trap a communal living area. What peoples' homes were these? The entrance to a complex, certainly- anyone might trap and guard that, but that is not the impression I take from your vaguaries. Where do you really ask us to set foot Jaskin? A burial chamber, or perhaps a temple of this people sounds more likely and leads me ask, were the traps in truth the least of it or should we be prepared to face sentient guardians bound to the site. If it is indeed a temple or burial ground then I would fully expect to find spirits, golems, the undead... some manner of eternal guardian. And if you hope to see your lost gear again, I would think the answers to these questions can only put you in a better position to do so." 

The noble is taken back.  Only his father has ever addressed him so frankly.  It rattles him briefly.  "The caves are still within Breland's borders but within the Howling Peaks near Zilargo's border.  I was given a map to it by a trusted aid whom said he got it from a contact of his within the University.  The caves lead to a series of manufactured and crafted walls that form a grid like maze.  I found several secret doors within the area.  It was only in my more recent studies I have found this structure was of an external design.  Perhaps created by outsiders of our world.  I am uncertain.  These peoples though have connections to Xen'drik which captures my curiousity and imagination.  I can not bring myself to return but I do wish to know what this connection is."  

He nods to his sister and returns to you.

"One of the items within the pack i left behind was a parchment with a drawing and many symbols on it.  I did drawings of it and a psychic friend of mine aided me in remembering as much of it as I could to draw.  Based on the drawings, several of my University experts and contacts feel it may be an artifact created within the lands of Xen'drik.  One even was bold enough to suggest it was created by giants!"

The sister returns with a bag.  Jasken looks into it and pulls out a few drawings of the item.  

"What was there besides the traps?" pushes the cleric.

"Some of the traps had undead within them." He scratches his head to think further on the subject.  I didn't find a clear reason for the dungeon to exist. But I never finished exploring them either."

By happenstance. Vander catches a familiar figure in the secret windows.  Brom's personal aid.  Brom is keeping tabs on you.

"Within this bag are copies of my notes and maps of how to reach the caves and the dungeon itself. He holds out the bag for anyone to take.


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2005)

Here is a copy of the map given to you


----------



## MadMaxim (May 22, 2005)

"These maps will do just nicely, Mr. DeMell."


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

Vander looks through the documents briefly and nods when they are handed to him (this is assuming they're being passed around), pausing for a moment on one of them.

"Looks like you've got quite a bit here.  These notes and maps do look interesting.  I have a quick question about this one though."

Vander moves over to Jaskin and says "I have a quick question about your notes on this page.  



Spoiler



My brother will be watching me, he has someone watching us right now in fact


  Where on the map was this strange mark you mention here?  



Spoiler



I know he's interested in this note that I was sent and not him.


  You mention the room was long but the map has it fairly square, is the map more likely correct? 



Spoiler



If you want to keep my brothers out of this, then you need to distract them with some other seemingly important job.


  And this word here, what is it? 



Spoiler



Something that makes them look good, and maybe makes it look like I got the unimportant task


  Oh, that makes much more sense now.  Thank you for clearing that up."

Vander walks back and returns the papers to the bag and offers them to anyone who asks to see them.  "I assume you've made some arangements for our travel already?" Vander asks Jaskin.

GM:[sblock]The spaces have text that was whispered to Jaskin, hopefully not to obviously.  Those in the room might still have a chance to hear me, and might have a chance to sense motive as well.

Vander doesn't like to be deceptive, it's not his game, but he wants to protect himself as well as these other inocent group from the dangers of associating with him in something that could end up being high profile, so his motive is likely more protective and defensive than deceptive.[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell (May 23, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> "These maps will do just nicely, Mr. DeMell."




*"This is sufficient,"* Clang agrees.*"Is there anything you haven't told us?"*


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2005)

Tamin looks at the map as it comes to him, but quickly passes it on, "Yes, this should suffice.  And we are to get the information we seek afterwards?"

Tamin seems uncomfortable with the situation.  DeMell seems like a nice gentleman, but why does he hold such personal information as collateral?  _<This would be much more comfortable if he told me what I wanted to know first -- I'd agree to do this favor for him afterwards -- I just want to know about my family.>_


----------



## sleepystyle (May 23, 2005)

As DeMell explains, Rashleigh nods considering.  When he finishes the priest replies, dark brows furrowed in thought, "Interesting, intriguing even- the possiblity of an artifact from the lost giants' civilization right here in Breland.  I too will accept your offer Mr DeMell."


----------



## lonesoldier (May 23, 2005)

Kerrick looks over the maps, noting the general structure of the caves/residences, he frowns and glances up from them. "What is the scale of these diagrams? How wide and long is each square, also how high is the ceiling. Will there be adequate room to maneuver? Or do we have to march in single file?" he asks.

Kerrick places the map back into the sack, unless anyone else wants to hold on to it, he will.


----------



## megamania (May 24, 2005)

CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 010

"Oh I'm sorry Vander and Kerrick.  The map is drawn from my memory and may be off in size here and there.  If my memory serves me correctly, each sqaure is roughly ten feet by ten feet.  The blue line is the safe route my team and I found and/or created.  The area marked 'A' was a large floor trap.  I lost two men there.  The entire floor tips once the weight is on the far inside of the room.  There is a loose stone to the right of the main entrance that deactivates it.  The areas marked a 'B' are more floor traps.  Some of these have creatures within it that can survive without regular feeding.  Largely undead if I remember correctly.  The area marked 'C' was a trap that released projectiles from the facing wall.  Very dangerous.  Lost my best tracker with that one.  The trick there is to watch for lose sinking stepping stones built into the floor.  The secret door was left ajar.  Another secret door lies at the end of the blue marks.  I would recommend you avoid that room.  My two travel bags are within the last room before entering the secret room."

"Yes Rashleigh, I believe the ring is an artifact created by giants.  The legends I have uncovered suggest this anyway.  Within those two bags are the journals and a key I need to use at the ruins in Xen'drik."

"I have arranged for a skyship to take you towards the final area.  The captain was not willing to take you into the Peaks but would take you to Two Posts.  Two Posts is a trading center within a few days walk of the caves.  Along with the dungeon map, I have a map showing you how to reach the caves from Two Posts."

"It seems we have an agreement?"

"If so, money and further bags are awaiting you on board the Golden Eagle.  [Rashleigh knows of the ship and Vander recognizes the ship name and it's Captain-  Capt. Diltain Bladder.  Gained a repitation in the war for high risk decisions]  I have arranged for a sky coach to pick you up here at the Mithril Tower and to bring you to the Lyrandar Tower where the ship awaits you."


----------



## lonesoldier (May 24, 2005)

*Kerrick the ready*



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> "It seems we have an agreement?"



Kerrick nods agreement. "I am ready to leave now, will we depart today? Or at a later date?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 24, 2005)

"I am ready to go as soon as you are ready."  Tamin motions towards the door.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

"Other than my horse I am ready to leave.  However, I can leave it here if you feel I will not need it." Vander says.

_I just hope that Jaskin can handle what I asked of him,_ Vander thinks to himself.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 24, 2005)

"We have an agreement, Mr. DeMell. I'm ready to leave at any time."


----------



## sleepystyle (May 25, 2005)

"It will take only moments to gather my things and set my affairs in order.  Obviously the Captain is expecting us; will we be leaving today then?"


----------



## Samnell (May 25, 2005)

*"I am ready to leave immediately,"* Clang declares.


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 011

Jaskin rings a bell and a human servant comes out from a side room hidden by indoor bushes.  He whispers something (Kerrick catches a few words of it   [observer / outside/remove ] to the servant whom nods his head and goes outside to speak to a guard.

Jaskin and Glamour lead you to the door.  Tamin, Vander and Clang catch a visual of outside through the magical windows.  They spot a guard go to a man outside and hand him a feather.  Words are spoken and a sharp "thumbing" is seen suggesting the man needs to go.  The man almost runs off.  Vander recognises the man as Brom's aid.

Outside, the courtyard is open and you wait few a mere minute before a sky coach hovers to a stop.  "You rang Jasky." says as much questions the young 1/2 elven female.  She is all smiles and wears bright red and yellow cloth.  Her coach is outfitted to resemble a leaping tiger complete with purple strips on a white body. 

"This young lady is Delay.  Despite the name, she has never been late.  She will take you to any stops you need to make.  The Captain awaits you and sets to air in one hour. (about the 4th bell).


Let me know if you get on or have further stops.   If not then we pick up at the Air ship to leave the city.


----------



## Samnell (May 25, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Let me know if you get on or have further stops.   If not then we pick up at the Air ship to leave the city.




Clang has no special stops in mind. He's set to go.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Vander with stop by the stables, get his horse, and will take it to the ship.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2005)

Tamin considers the offer, "No, I don't think I have any stops to make.  I'm just anxious to be on our ways."


----------



## lonesoldier (May 25, 2005)

Kerrick once again says no. "Everything I need is in my haversack."


----------



## MadMaxim (May 26, 2005)

Spike doesn't need to make any stops either.


----------



## sleepystyle (May 27, 2005)

"I will of course need to gather some items for an extended journey.  We will need to stop both at my apartment and to purchase some travelling supplies."  After giving Delay the directions to his residence the cleric sits back and mentally forms a list of what all he will need to pick up for an extended trip out of the city.  



_____________________
OOC:
To pick up from residence: Mithral Shirt, Scholar's Outfit, Wand, Travelling Papers
To purchase:
Parchment (for scrolls) x10
Vial of Ink
Scroll Case
Backpack
Bedroll
Lantern, Hooded
Oil, 1 pint
Flint and Steel
Tent
Waterskin
Horse, Light (Magebred)


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 012

Delay asks each of you to hold on.  All of you notice many ropes that may act as hand holds tied along the rail and the few seats availible.  The two warforged are surprised as the air craft simply cuts gravity and drops.  The others all feel sickly especially once Delay kicks in the gravity magics again and turns the craft abrubtly.  She cuts off two other coaches on the way and nearly forced a Griffon to ditch its rider.  She has many colorful and less than polite greetings and curses at other drivers.

She stops first at Rashleigh's apartment.  She is impatient and paces for a few moments.  

[if anyone wants to ask questions they can]

She then races off to the merchant quarters.  Here she stops and lets any off to buy any goods they need.  She will wait only 30 minutes.  She turns over an hour-glass type time piece and pulls out her lunch.  The cheese on the sandwich is so rank in aroma that it makes you prefer the sudden drops to her eating.  If any stay nearby, she will begin to talk to you.  If within five feet you may have food spat onto you (including the nasty cheese).

[ if anyone has questions they may ask ]

Once the thirty minutes are up she will proceed to the stables.  She will wrinkle up her nose at the thought of a horse being on board but can be heard sputtering about this will cost Jasky more money.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 27, 2005)

"So, what do you know of the Golden Eagle and it's captain?," Kerrick asks the group, trying to pass the time with some small talk.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 28, 2005)

Spike replies to Kerrick's question: "Honestly, I don't really know a whole lot about Sharn and its inhabitants. It wasn't a strategically important city during the war and therefore I've had very little reason to study it. It's a very fascinating city, though."


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

OOC: DM, do I know anything about the Captain or the Golden Eagle? (IE, do my skills help?)


----------



## megamania (May 29, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 013

"So, what do you know of the Golden Eagle and it's captain?," Kerrick asks the group, trying to pass the time with some small talk.

Spike replies to Kerrick's question: "Honestly, I don't really know a whole lot about Sharn and its inhabitants. It wasn't a strategically important city during the war and therefore I've had very little reason to study it. It's a very fascinating city, though."

Rashleigh (Know Hist 23)  Captain Dreek was one of the first Air Ship Captains for Breland.  He was involved in the Battle of Red Clouds between Breland, Cyre and Aundair. 25 ships went in and only 6 came out.  Vander (Know: Nob 17 / Know Hist 21) adds to Rashleigh's comments.  The Captain refused to give up his ship when the Treaty was signed.  Instead, he bought it from Breland and was among the first to run a private airship between cities.  Many of its weapons remain since he is among the few that will travel over mountains and possible hostile areas.  He is not cheap and Jaskin is spending a lot of money on this.

anything more?


----------



## sleepystyle (May 30, 2005)

Settling back into the carriage with a loaded pack and saddle bags full of gear, Rashleigh looks nervously at his new horse and hopes Delay plans to take it a little easier considering the animals now riding as passengers.  "Well then.  By all means let us meet our illustrious new Captain.  I'll assume I need not say it, but just for the sake of all involved- Ms. Delay please consider the nerves of our new equestrian passengers.  It wouldn't do for anyone to be kicked in the head by a frightened mount before our journey even begins."

Once Delay is doing her thing, the priest continues in a lower voice intended only for his travelling companions, "Ascribe whatever motive you will, but to all indications Jaskin has plenty of money at his disposal for this little endeavor- contrary to his explanation for why we would be paid in information or whatever our individual cases may be.  Curious indeed."  He shrugs and looks out the window as the city passes by, dark eyebrows furrowed in thought.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

"Jaskin did say there would be gold and equipment on board the ship that was ours." Vander says "I belive the information he is offering is beyond any normal gold he might be offering.  However, those willing to be bought by gold might be just as easily swayed by more to betray him.  However, information is a rare comodity, and the though of it is much more likely to breed some loyalty than simple gold."

Vander scoffs thinking of himself as a simple mercenary, but the truth hits him as he speaks it.  Jaskin holds almost all the cards in this arangement, and certaintly not only over him.  While he knows and trust Tamin, he wonders what information the others might need that they feel it worth risking their lives for.


----------



## megamania (Jun 1, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 014

Delay looks bored and almost desperate after picking up the second horse.  Her medium sized sky coach is crowded and poorly balanced.  She can be reckless but is not stupid.  She slows down considerable and even follows the rules of the airways.  A faint smile and expression of releif grows on her face as the craft rises.  It hovers to allow for everyone to get a sense of balance then slowly docks.  Several guards glare at her and the horses.

"You can not bring these _animals_ here. This is a restricted area." says the concerned guard.  Before anyone can comment on the matter Delay shouts out with some mirth in her voice. "Tell that to Lord DeMell.  His friends are expected."  And with that the guard is quick to reel over the ramp and secure the lines of the hovering craft.

As you walk around the towers large open circular courtyard you can hear a soft roaring and crackling sound.  As you go around the corner you see the Golden Eagle.  The ship is massive.  The deck is nearly 170 feet in length.  It has a deep belly for storage.  The fire elemental roars in circles.  Many men in uniforms scurry around gathering tools, lines and supplies.  There are a handful of possible passengers here also that appear to be waiting to board.

Actions?


----------



## megamania (Jun 1, 2005)

THE GOLDEN EAGLE

A  Captains area and command area.  Stairs within this house go down or to the top
B  Bay doors leading down
C  Heavy Ballistas (not armed currently but can be within 1 minute)
D  Mage Shield or Archer's Dome  Thick sheltered area with narrow windows to fire arrows or spells through
E  Cramp living space located below Command Area.  A narrow walkway connects this room to area F (Storage)
F  Storage area.  Once used to store weapons and supplies.  Now used mainly for cargo


----------



## Samnell (Jun 1, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> THE CHAOS EFFECT
> As you walk around the towers large open circular courtyard you can hear a soft roaring and crackling sound.  As you go around the corner you see the Golden Eagle.  The ship is massive.  The deck is nearly 170 feet in length.  It has a deep belly for storage.  The fire elemental roars in circles.  Many men in uniforms scurry around gathering tools, lines and supplies.  There are a handful of possible passengers here also that appear to be waiting to board.




Clang joins the line of passengers without comment.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 2, 2005)

Spike walks past the ship a couple of times while inspecting it. He doesn't mind sailing but wants to make sure that there aren't any serious damages to the ship's hull. He may not be a sailor, but he knows a hole in the hull is a bad thing. After ending his inspection he gets in line with the rest of the passengers as that seems to be the only way to get onboard the ship.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Vander meanders down into line with his horse.  Examing the people in line and on the dock closely to see if perhaps his brother managed to send someone here to watch him.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 2, 2005)

Spike looks at Vander. "Excuse me, Mr. Vander. What are you looking for? I've taken a look at the ship and she looks sturdy. I don't suppose that's what you were looking at?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Spike looks at Vander. "Excuse me, Mr. Vander. What are you looking for? I've taken a look at the ship and she looks sturdy. I don't suppose that's what you were looking at?"




"I don't trust my brothers to stay out of my business.  I have already been followed once today.  I don't need to deal with it again."


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 2, 2005)

Kerrick joins the line right behind Clang, but keeps an eye on the passengers in the line and the people scurrying about on the deck. He keeps silent, but is watchful.

(Can you make a Spot/Search/what you think should be rolled?)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Tamin brings up the rear of the group, looking around as the others are inclined to do.  After studying everything for a time, he turns to Vander, "Followed?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tamin brings up the rear of the group, looking around as the others are inclined to do.  After studying everything for a time, he turns to Vander, "Followed?"



Vander replies quietly, but so the party can hear, "Yes.  Brom is less anoying than Sorin, and as far as I can tell doesn't speak to him, but he's still one of my brothers.  Already delt with one of his assistance earlier at Jaskins."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 2, 2005)

"Do these individuals pose any serious danger and if that's the case; what amount of force are we authorized to use? I suppose lethal force is out of the question considering your relationship with them?" Spike seems to be switching to some sort of "military" mindset as if he was assessing an opposing force's strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

"I don't think they'd do something right out.  But then I didn't think I'd see Sorin strike down ... well, never the less, just keep your eyes pealed for someone watching us.  If they choose to attack, we can defend ourselves in kind, but I'd rather just keep a low profile."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tamin nods and stops looking in the distance, but now at Vander and the boat.  "Well, you know to ask when you need help.  I wouldn't recognize the people you're talking about, but you know I've got your back."


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

"You might know them Tamin.  Brom was dumb enough to send his assistant earlier, and I'm sure you've met him.  Just keep a look out for anyone form the Defender's Guild."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2005)

"... Assistant?  I'm not accustomed to too many people, it seems.  I can probably recognize a Defender if I see him, though."


----------



## sleepystyle (Jun 3, 2005)

Rashleigh notes the ships martial preparation with some satisfaction.  Though it is not his area of expertise, he is glad to note that the good Captain is fully prepared for situations where another captain would have to rely on speed alone.  As a member of House Orien he has of course seen elementals of various sizes and types bound for transportation any number of times, but to see one this enormous this close is always breathtaking.  The priest can't help but wonder what role this powerful elemental played in Fernia before being called to Eberron and bound in servitude.  If he spoke Ignaan he would simply ask it, but as it was he could only understand it by calling on the Sovereign Host and even then he couldn't respond intelligibly.  Gathering his robes with his bag over one shoulder, the priest makes his way onto the ship leading his impressively long legged new mount and handing off the magebred asks a crewman to point him in the direction of the passenger's quarters.  Time to be out of these ceremonial robes and to stow this necessarily heavy pack.


----------



## megamania (Jun 4, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 015

A line of eight people has begun before you arrive.  There are 6 humans (two couples), a gnome, and a dwarf.  Vander and Rashleigh are directed to another area of activity.

"The Captain knew of one horse.  Where did this beuty come from?" the 1/2 elf asks as he checks out Rashleigh's horse. "Mage bred.  Both of them?  Fine animals."  He motions to the deck and another crew member but in robes walks to the rail.  "Belladear-  I got two for you!"

The mage is slightly overweight and has a goattee colored reddish brown.  He smiles and waves.  He withdraws a slender wand with a thin walled glass bubble on the tip.  He waves it and mutters softly a command word.  One horse begins to glow and neighs in concern.  Slowly it lifts into the air and with careful concentration, Belladear magically lifts it to the ship and beyond your views.  A few minutes go by and he returns to do it again.

Spike watches this and more as he paces a few times before the ship.  It is indeed a Storm Ship.  Well built, sturdy and considering its size, fast.  It brings back memories of his days within the war commanding warforged units.  Spike then spots another group arriving at the station.  They stand out to him.  A warforged is pushing a wheeled- chair with a child on it.  A weeping female walks beside them.  Most curious.  He goes back to his new unique troop unit.

Clang walks directly to the line and awaits for instruction.  His mind races at the possibilities before him.  An airship!  He wonders how many warforged ever flew in one when not at war.  How many humans even.  Clang can not help but hear a bit of whisper (Listen 21) from two humans in once fine clothes.  Looking at them more, Clang suspects they are Cyranians.  More homeless humans- just like himself.

Vander (after finishing with his horse) and Tamin walk up and whisper amonst theirselves.  Kerrick joins them and the subject is Vander's family. Kerrick spots (Spot 23) the gnome looking at them.  His appearance is different in a manner he can not place.  Like so many gnomes, he seems to be calm and selfassured just knowing that others are uncertain what a gnome knows.  The gnome then turns and an expression of curiousity crosses his face.  You turn and see three new arrivals behiund you.  A warforged and two humans.  One is a mere child and seems ill.

Rashliegh follows Kerrick's gaze and sees the new arrivals.  Before being able to say or do anything, a dwarf shouts out very loud and deep.  "ALL ABOARD!"

The first human couple step up.  They are asked for their names and final destination aboard the Golden Eagle.  The dwarf scribbles the information down.  His tongue seems to poke out the corner of his mouth.  He is happy and truely enjoys his job.  In a loud voice- "Mr. and Mrs. Smith  Welcomne aboard!"  The male seems annoyed but walks across the walled walkway to the ship where another human in uniform is.  "Grange Dealer and Tamara Huespot Welcome to the Golden Eagle!"  these two board.  Several of you see the the male in the next group frown at this couple.
"Gilad Stormbringer and Naomi Lendys  Welcome!"  The red haired woman bows politely and move on board.  You note the dwarves look of disapproval when he spots two short swords strapped to the man known as Gilad back.  They were well hidden under a cloak.

The dwarf turns to you and leans back.  A big smile crosses his face- "Ah Jaskin DeMell's guests.  Welcome.  He asks each of you for your name.  He already knows you are going to Two Posts.  "Welcome aboard my prestigious guests."

The dwarf turns and faces the next three.  A frown falls onto his face.  "Who is this?  The passenger list speaks of no forged."

"Then add one." adds the gruff but sad human female.  "Its name to MT-4U.  It is my daughter's servant and medical aid."  Before you can catch much more of the conversation the uniformed man greets you.

"I am Captain Dreek and welcome to the Golden Eagle."  The Captain makes polite small talk to each of you and motions to an area out of the way of the busy crew.

The Captain sighs after finishing with you and walks down the plank to help the dwarf.  After a few moments more, the five of them return.

"Five minutes until lift! Five minutes!" shouts the dwarf.  He seems in a duller mood now.


Actions?


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Vander will meander over where he has been asked, but he will try to keep an eye out for the warforged and humans that were right behind them.  He will also continue to look around to see if he notices anyone he recognizes.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 5, 2005)

Clangs boards when allowed and makes monosyllabic replies to any small talk overtures.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 5, 2005)

Spike sits down on the deck and waits for the ship to start sailing. He wonders what the warforged, the woman and the child is doing on board since they weren't on the passenger list.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 5, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Kerrick spots (Spot 23) the gnome looking at them.  His appearance is different in a manner he can not place.  Like so many gnomes, he seems to be calm and selfassured just knowing that others are uncertain what a gnome knows.  The gnome then turns and an expression of curiousity crosses his face.



"Hmm," Kerrick hums to himself as he observes the gnome looking at them. It would be wise to keep an eye on that one, in fact, it would probably be best to sleep with an eye open, at least his traveling companions seem trustworthy. He hopes that no one notices the copious amounts of weaponry he has hidden under his cloak and in the folds of his clothes.



> The dwarf turns to you and leans back.  A big smile crosses his face- "Ah Jaskin DeMell's guests.  Welcome.  He asks each of you for your name.  He already knows you are going to Two Posts.  "Welcome aboard my prestigious guests."
> ...
> "I am Captain Dreek and welcome to the Golden Eagle."  The Captain makes polite small talk to each of you and motions to an area out of the way of the busy crew.



Kerrick politely replies to both people and continues on.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Tamin nods at everyone in a silent greeting as he boards the ship.  Once on, he takes a quick walk around to orient himself with the areas, making a mental note of the capabilities of the ship.  Once satisfied, Tamin moves to the front of the ship to examine the handiwork on the ballistas while waiting for departure.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jun 6, 2005)

After getting a crewman to point out whatever rooms the ship has to offer for passengers, Rashleigh finds his own and stows his pack.  Afterwards he changes from his formal clerical robes to his scholar's outfit and heads back up to the main deck.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 8, 2005)

This is megamania using Cedious as a medium....

I lost my internet for thsi week but hope to have it back this weekend.  I will update then.  Sorry for the delay.  I forgot to pay the bill for several months  my bad.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> This is megamania using Cedious as a medium....
> 
> I lost my internet for thsi week but hope to have it back this weekend.  I will update then.  Sorry for the delay.  I forgot to pay the bill for several months  my bad.




Vander looks around, confused about the voice he hears.  He turns to Tamin.  "What is this 'internet' of which this strange being speaks of?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2005)

ooc: Bah.  Vander has gone insane.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 9, 2005)

Kerrick stows his gear as well (except for the weapons of course) and proceeds to study the entire airship, from bow to stern.

(OOC: Prow is the front? Stern is the back? Starboard is left or right? Port is right or left? Do we have a poop deck?

EDIT:Thanks bront)


----------



## Cedious (Jun 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: Bah.  Vander has gone insane.




Thats not ment to be OOC.... 
welcome to the darkside vander, listen to those voices they don't lie


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Kerrick stows his gear as well (except for the weapons of course) and proceeds to study the entire airship, from prow to stern.
> 
> (OOC: Prow is the front? Stern is the back? Starboard is left or right? Port is right or left? Do we have a poop deck?)




OOC: Fore/Bow - Front, Aft-Stern - Back, Port - Right, Starboard - Left


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

OOC:   I HAVE INTERNET BACK!  (Dance a goofy jig)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 016

The air craft slowly departs and rises high into the sky.  Most people hang out on deck as the ship stops and hovers for a moment.  Then with a hiss and a soft roar, restarts and turns east.

The dwarf offers to show small groups their rooms.  Below deck there are four rooms for passengers.  Each room has four bunks.  Vander, Kerrick, Tamin and Rasjleigh have a room together.  The sick child and mother have a room.  Gilad, Noami and the Gnome have a room
Also sharing a room are the four remaining humans.  The three warforged are NOT offered rooms.  Spike (S Mot nat 20!) picks up that the good general (and thus the crew) doesn't consider warforged as having the need or the right for a room.  The dwarf jokes about a storage room for the warforged.
There are two rooms for the crew, another room for the Captain and a small water room.  Two stairways lead up in the middle.  A door (normally locked) seperates the main storage area from the living quarters.  Within this storage room are the two horses and many crates of food stuff, belongings and other things being shipped.

Also looking around, you see about eight crew members, the Captain, the dwarf and a half-elf.  The 1/2 elf seems to tend to the elemental functions of the ship.  Once away from the city, the ship picks up speed. Passengers are allowed on the deck but asked not to bother the Captain or the 1/2 elf as they are working.  

Looking at closer details now, any looking over the ship find it very defensive.  The Stern has a thick rounded shield that offers protection from rear attacks.  Within the shield, are many narrow slots to fire a bow or caste arrows.  The Bow has two ballistas that are ready for use except the final loading.  The sides are nothing to look at but the large swirling ring of the fire elemental that is trapped within the magical wards that hold it.  

Spike (nat 17) over ehars the the mother speaking to a crew member.  The child is very sick and can not walk.  They have had clerics and House Jorasco each treat the child with no success.  They now travel to Zilargo to see a specialist.

The Gnome is very inquizative and looks around.  You are guessing he is inventoring everything he sees.  After studying the group for the first ten minutes his attention moves to the Cyrians.  His mood seems to darken as he does this.

Gilad is staying to himself.  He watches the female traveling with him as she walks around to explore the ship even as you folks are.  The more you study him, the more you suspect he is the most skilleded warrior here.

The trip to Two Posts will take two days.  There are two stops on the way.  Stop one is Wroat then to a fortress before Baran's keep which is a days hike from the Trading Village of Two Posts at the base of the Peaks.

ACTIONS
Things to consider-

Where will Clang and Spike go at night?
Will there be a watch?  If so- who and when?
Other people to speak to and if so who and what


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

Vander will at some point approach Gilad and try to stike up a conversation.  "You look like you'd make a fine defender. Are you a member of the guild?"

OOC:[sblock] I will try to use Diplomacy (+13, +1 more if my house influince helps) to elicit a friendly reaction out of Gilad.

If the Warforged don't want to watch (which may be hard in the room), We can split the night into 4 watches.  Unfortunately, no one has any low light or night vision.  The Warforged should be able to stay out on the deck all night, perhap they can help with the ship watch.

My suggestion:
1: Tamin
2: Kerrick
3: Vander
4: Rashleigh[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell (Jun 10, 2005)

Clang finds somewhere out of the way and stands.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vander will at some point approach Gilad and try to stike up a conversation.  "You look like you'd make a fine defender. Are you a member of the guild?"




Vander walks over to the leather armor wearing warrior.  He begins to ask simple questions (Diplo 18) of which Gilad gives short and simple answers to. (Spot 17) He has very unique decor to his armor.  Down the Left side of his arm is scale plating.  It may be a form of protective gear or it may mean something in his native lands.  He does have an accent that is not of Khorvaire.  If pressed, Gilad gives the location of the farthest tip of the Eldeen Reaches.  

Growing uncomfortable with the conversation, he attenmpts to place you on the defensive (S Motive12).  "The Guild?  The guild knows little of defense. True defense and the sacrifice involved. They understand greed.  I am not a House Deneith lackey. I am a Kensai warrior.  Now if you excuse me, I wish to see what my charge is doing." and thus he moves away from the rail to leave.

He goes to the woman he was seen boarding with and then goes down stairs.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Clang finds somewhere out of the way and stands.




You find a neutral corner away from the busy walk ways and paths.  You observe everything on the ship and think about it for future use.  You watch the others talk and talk and talk.  Is this what it means to be human?  Then you begin to wonder what the Peaks will look like from the sky.  This can preoccupy the warforged mind for several hours if need be.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Not being able to ready anyone very well, Tamin wants to get an impression of everyone on this ship.  He spends most of his time on the deck, watch the land as it rolls by -- will he recognize any of it?  More than likely not.  They pass by so many homes, but none his own.

If anyone comes up to Tamin, he'll share a short conversation, but he generally keeps to himself, watching and listening to the people around him.  Of course, he doesn't look at people as he listens to their conversations, but he's aware.  _Listen +7_  If he notices anyone with nice weaponry, Tamin will ask to see it so that he may admire the workmanship.  _Craft(Weap) +10_


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 11, 2005)

Spike wishes to confront the dwarf about the joking. He gets over to him and asks: "Excuse me, Sir, but that was a rather rude remark you made about us. In case you're not aware of it, a section of the Treaty of Thronehold was about warforged and their rights. We were given all the rights that other humanoids have. I don't need a room, but I would be glad if you'd apoligize for that remark. After all, we don't judge you by the size and shapes of your beards..." He says all that without a hint of emotion, playing the cold, emotion-less warforged stereotype. After putting the dwarf in his place, Spike walks over to Clang and tries to strike up a conversation.

"So, Clang, what did Jaskin offer you?" Spike gets straight to the point.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 11, 2005)

Kerrick claims a top bunk!

Kerrick goes for a walk about the ship, once he is sure that it is safe he places the kama and nunchaku into his haversack. He keeps both sais (and 9 shurikens) hidden in his clothing. The two daggers are his only visible (hopefully) weapons. When he is finished he sits cross-legged on the floor, and meditates.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 11, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> "So, Clang, what did Jaskin offer you?" Spike gets straight to the point.




*"Just a mission. I prefer to have things to do. Perhaps it will serve my purpose."*


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not being able to ready anyone very well, Tamin wants to get an impression of everyone on this ship.  He spends most of his time on the deck, watch the land as it rolls by -- will he recognize any of it?  More than likely not.  They pass by so many homes, but none his own.
> 
> If anyone comes up to Tamin, he'll share a short conversation, but he generally keeps to himself, watching and listening to the people around him.  Of course, he doesn't look at people as he listens to their conversations, but he's aware.  _Listen +7_  If he notices anyone with nice weaponry, Tamin will ask to see it so that he may admire the workmanship.  _Craft(Weap) +10_




The Golden eagle has swung north and now flies within view of the Dagger River.  Below you is a thick forest known as the King's Forest.  An Eletric Rail can be seen coming in and out of the forest as it runs along its edge.  Though it is not your home, there is a quality of freedom high above the ground.


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Spike wishes to confront the dwarf about the joking. He gets over to him and asks: "Excuse me, Sir, but that was a rather rude remark you made about us. In case you're not aware of it, a section of the Treaty of Thronehold was about warforged and their rights. We were given all the rights that other humanoids have. I don't need a room, but I would be glad if you'd apoligize for that remark. After all, we don't judge you by the size and shapes of your beards..." He says all that without a hint of emotion, playing the cold, emotion-less warforged stereotype. After putting the dwarf in his place, Spike walks over to Clang and tries to strike up a conversation.
> 
> "So, Clang, what did Jaskin offer you?" Spike gets straight to the point.




The dwarf smiles the whole time you speak to him.  He nods and says " s'pose so warrior. You look like an Aundair model."  It seems the dwarf is hinting at something but you miss it (S Mot 12 total) or don't understand it.


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 017

Evening sets in.  Food of sandwiches, fruit and cheese is offered along with milk or water.  You are offered only 1 meal a day (Dinner).  They expect to reach Wroat in the early afternoon of tommorrow.

Two men will stay on top side in two hour shifts at all times as the craft humms along.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tamin eats his sandwiches, making sure that everyone who boarded the ship is comes to eat.  He seems a little more relaxed now, having spent time experience the feeling of flying.  He smiles at people as he walks by, now, and makes some small talk with Vander, "This isn't a bad ship, y'know.  How do you like it so far?  I don't travel much, as you might guess."


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

Vander nibbles on a sandwhich and sits back for a bit.  Unable to spot anyone here following him, he seems at ease for the first time all day.  "I've been on a ship, but not one of these air ships.  She seems sturdy and defensable though, and sure rides smoother than any sea vessel I've been on."


----------



## sleepystyle (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking up from another tome on the planes with a sandwich in one hand, Rashleigh interjects, "As a representative of House Orien, I'll say that I'm suitably impressed with the Captains ship.  There aren't many like this one that can straddle the line between commercial and military use so effectively."  

The scholar dabs his lips with a napkin and then asks, "Tamin I've been meaning to ask.  How did you talk an elf into crafting a such tiny versions of their racial weapons?  And why?  You must be some kind of hero among the elves to get them to agree to something like that as I've heard they guard things like that jealously."

_________________
OOC:
I don't think that has been addressed IC yet, other than references among Tamin and Vander who knew from the demonstrations.


----------



## megamania (Jun 15, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 018

The night remains cool and the sound of the elemental surprisingly soothing as you sleep.  There is one brief incident however during the night.  The Magebred horse had become paniced and required calming.  This took a mere few minutes.

Also the child in the wheeled chair seems to have become worse.  She is catatonic now.  The mother is seen several times pleading for the Captain to speed the craft up.  

Tamin-  at one point, in tears and trembling, she asks for you to heal her only child.  She believes you are a healer.  The warforged that travels with her calmly moves her away.  For a warforged, it has a gentleness and sympathy that is surprising to see.

The Captain and the dwarf are often seen watching this forged then when reliezing they are being watched, scowl and grumble about how they cheapened the war.

Unless there is anything else you wish to play out, you will dock at Wroat within the hour.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Tamin's face goes white, "I'm ... I'm not a healer... hold on"

 He rushes to get Rashleigh, "Rash, wake up, quick.  The child needs help."

When Rashleigh wakes up, Tamin rushes back to the child, not waiting for Rashleigh to follow.  "The healer, he's coming."  While he waits for Rashleigh to arrive, Tamin looks over the child, trying to get him to calm down.  _(untrained Heal check, I guess?  +2)_  He has flashes from his past, the loss of loved ones sting still.  _<Another family hurt?  This can't be happening.  Get better, kid!>_ "I'm... I'm sorry I can't do more."


----------



## sleepystyle (Jun 17, 2005)

Rashleigh grumbles, but stumbles out of bed groggily at Tamin's urging.  Shuffling sleepily after the halfling to the mother's room, he brusquely tends to the catatonic child by suffusing its body with positive energy.  Almost as an afterthought, the priest locks eyes with the child and  grasping his holy symbol with one hand says in a low soothing voice, "Now you will sleep peacefully, free of all pain through the rest of the night and wake completely refreshed in the morning."

Having done what he can the priest nods to the mother and shuffles sleepily back to his own bunk.

_______________________
OOC:
Cure Lightx2 [Sacrificing Prot fr Evil, and Comprehend Lang]
Suggestion 5 Hours


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Vander eagerly awaits the docking of this ship.


----------



## megamania (Jun 18, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 019


Wroat is a spralling large city located on the Dagger River.  The air craft carefully floats around the Parliment Hall then comes to rest to a tall tower nearby.  The dwarf steps out with new papers and awaits the docking.  First off is the woman and her catatonic child.  The child is looking worse and worse.  They are met by three halflings and a human.  The human is the commander of a horse and coach.  There are no sky coaches here as the the connection to the realm of light and air is not as strong here.

Next off are the Cyrians.  Eventually everyone leaves but your party.  The dwarf lets you know the ship will leave in one hour.  

Assuming you have no other stops or things to gather, the ship will leave.

The next official stop will be Reven in Zilargo but the ship will pause to let you of at the Two Posts trade town while still in Breland.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 18, 2005)

Kerrick continues to 'meditate'. He has fallen asleep, though he looks as if he is in a trance. The child's cry wakes him suddenly. As if on instinct he leaps to his feet and places his hands under the cloak, feeling the hilts of his sais. He releases them when he realizes that there is no imminent danger. His inability to help the child is frustrating, at least the Orien cleric was able to sooth the youngling's pain.

Kerrick turns from the doorway and heads topside to take a look at Wroat and countryside. This was his first time beyond the spires and tunnels of Sharn. He leans on the railing and stares.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

It suddently occures to Vander that Jaskin said he left some money and bags for everyone on the ship.  He checks the room they were assigned for any extra bags.  If he does not find any, he looks for the captain as they have docked and asks "Did Jaskin have anything left here for us when we arived on the ship?"

If Vander does find said promised money and bag, he will go through it and decide if he has something he would like to try to aquire.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 18, 2005)

Spike wanders around on the deck of the ship. Wroat is a large and impressive city, yet he comes to think of it more as one of his targets during The Last War. However, Aundarian forces never penetrated far enough into Breland territory to ever threaten its capital. Breland could probably have kept on fighting longer than Aundair and could perhaps have won the war.

He then comes to think of the sick child, whether he'll be alright or not. Yet, Spike never really knew the concept of pain. To him, it was damages that stopped him from fulfilling his duty. After all, he's more of a machine than a human...

Spike patiently waits for the ship to continue to Zilargo.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Tamin takes the hour opportunity to spend some time on solid ground -- not that the isn't solid, but it isn't _ground_.  And almost any place is less confined than a ship.  He makes sure to have a bite of some food (the one meal a day is fairly meager otherwise), and return to the ship.


----------



## megamania (Jun 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It suddently occures to Vander that Jaskin said he left some money and bags for everyone on the ship.  He checks the room they were assigned for any extra bags.  If he does not find any, he looks for the captain as they have docked and asks "Did Jaskin have anything left here for us when we arived on the ship?"
> 
> If Vander does find said promised money and bag, he will go through it and decide if he has something he would like to try to aquire.




The dwarf-  "Aye-  we got packs for each of you in the captain's room.  Been wondering if you would ask about them.  I'll get them shortly."


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The dwarf-  "Aye-  we got packs for each of you in the captain's room.  Been wondering if you would ask about them.  I'll get them shortly."



Vander smiles and nods.  "I felt it was appropriate to ask for them when most of your normal passangers had left." Vander bluffs.  "We shall probably need them soon though, for some may need to make a quick run to the market durring one of your stops."


----------



## megamania (Jun 25, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 020


Seems we need to drive this onward-

Each of you are given a small bag.  Within each bag is money and small scrolls or journals.  

On the way, the Mage bred horse becomes very agressive and angry.  The heavy war horse defends itself and the two nip and kick at each other.  The Captain threatens to release each of the horses when still 500 ft above ground.  However, just as quickly as it started, it ends.  Rashliegh gets a stray thought and did a detect evil.  An evil spirit had settled within his horse.  Thinking it through he surmises that the spirit was once contained within the sickly child.  Everyone tried to heal the child but never bothered with any sort of detect spells.

Two posts the trading village is very small.  The airship draws a lot of attention.  The horses are released magically but in some discomfort.  Last minute items are availiable but at 150% cost.  Climbing gear is closer to 200%.

The trail will take four - five days to travel to reach the caves Jaskin spoke of.




Do you wish for random encounters or go to the caves?


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 26, 2005)

Spike goes through the journals and stuffs the money and the journals in his backpack. He's already carrying all his equipment, so he disembarks and waits for the rest of the party to get off the ship. On his way down, he salutes the captain and thanks him for the ride.

OOC: I don't mind a few random encounters to test the party's skills  Spike will gladly stand guard entire nights.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

Vander will calm his horse as best he can.  "Something wrong  with your horse Rashliegh?" he'll ask.

As he prepares his horse for travel, he will look through the bags and read through anything contained within.  He wants no supprises when they land.

OOC: [sblock]







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Do you wish for random encounters or go to the caves?



A few random encounters are fine, might be good to test our skills as a party and work as a team.

Suggested Marching order and other stuff:
1 by
(V)ander
(K)errick
(R)ashleigh
(C)lang
(T)amin
(S)pike

2by
V K
R C
S T

Watches (2.7 hours each)
Spike - All (if he's willing)
1 - Vander
2 - Kerrick
3 - Tamin
4 - Rashleigh, Clang (I think clang still needs to "rest" to recover PPs)[/sblock]


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 26, 2005)

Kerrick takes the journals from the bag and ties the bag closed. He puts all but one journal and the bag into his haversack. He thanks the Captain and the dwarf before leaving the airship. Once he's back on terra firma, Kerrick opens the journal he did not put away and reads it until everyone else is on the ground as well.

OOC: How much money is in the bags? What are the journals about?


----------



## sleepystyle (Jun 29, 2005)

"Hmmm...."  Rashleigh thinks over this new turn of events before answering Vander.  "On the bright side, I would assume the child will be recovering nicely now and his mother will assume it was my doing after last nights ministrations.  I had considered my attempts to be only a breif moment of peace for the child, but as it turns out it is too bad I didn't charge her after all.  On the other hand, my horse now appears to be possessed.  It seems the child was never ill, but was acting as the unfortunate and unwelcome host for some kind of malevolent spirit which has now taken up residence in my new and, ahem, rather expensive mount."  

_______________
OOC:
So my horse is still possessed?  What spell do I use to excorsize it and do I have access to it? Magic circle against evil? [Kn. Religion +8] Could I put a curse on the spirit using Bestow Curse in an attempt to drive it out or maybe use a Suggestion to entice it to leave?  If not can I possibly pay for the service of that casting in this village's temple or shrine to the Sovereign Host?  Also if there is enough time and they are available, I might like to buy a scroll or 2 even at 150% cost.  When you said there are scrolls in the bag, do you mean of the mundane variety or magical?  Also skimming through the journal, are we talking Jaskin's journal of the previous expedition?  Random encounters are fine with me.  Either way will be fine.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> "Hmmm...."  Rashleigh thinks over this new turn of events before answering Vander.  "On the bright side, I would assume the child will be recovering nicely now and his mother will assume it was my doing after last nights ministrations.  I had considered my attempts to be only a breif moment of peace for the child, but as it turns out it is too bad I didn't charge her after all.  On the other hand, my horse now appears to be possessed.  It seems the child was never ill, but was acting as the unfortunate and unwelcome host for some kind of malevolent spirit which has now taken up residence in my new and, ahem, rather expensive mount."




"You know, my eldest brother used  to say 'no good deed goes unpunished', and this certaintly seems to be the case, but I think the reward in your heart for doing the right thing should well outweigh any extra cost you may incure from banishing this spirit.  Besides, I have a feeling we may have to walk our horses on occasion, adn they certaintly aren't going to be going underground."


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 30, 2005)

"We really should deal with that spirit, I would not want it to leap into one of us," Kerrick suggests, "Though, unless Rashleigh or the psionisist warforged can remove it, I doubt anyone in the town can.".


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

"Possesed by a spirit... How unfortunate... Do we really not have any means of getting rid of this thing?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Tamin looks into his bag, makes a quick count of the money and pulls out the papers he was given.

_If they relate to his family, he immediately starts to read--at least a skim._

After a while, Tamin looks up, seemingly lost, but he collects himself.  "Odd that a spirit is around... I'm sorry about your horse, Rashliegh, but at least it's out of the child."  He pauses as if he just said something awkward.  "So, should we go?  We could look for services to help the horse, but this place seems a little too small for that."

_Random encounters are cool.  Can't turn down xp, can I?  _


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

KERRICK

Within your bag is 500 gold and 4 of the Wu Jen coins. (now have a total of 5 of 10).

You look at the coins and marvel at the delicate detail given to each coin.  The first coin, or token, held by your master depicted a powerful dragon (Red).  The coins you hold depict a menancing demon, a human farmer, a giant (Storm) and another human.  The backs of the coins have secret inscriptions that have yet to be perfectly decoded.

What you know of the legend, these coins depict each of the key players in a great battle of good vs evil and how they used humans as pawns.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

RASHLEIGH

Within your pouch is 500 gold and another scroll.  This one is much older than most you have seen before.  Carefully you unroll it and inside is drawing of a large oddly built stone structure.  There are descriptions given of the structure that you are having difficultity translating.  The language is Giant and Elven influenced.

A lose piece of paper has a quick note written by Jaskin.  

"I thought this would be of interest to you.  I am unsure if it relates to the Ring of Chaos but I found it with notes about the location."


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

VANDER

Within your pouch is 500 gold and several sheets of paper.  Looking at the papers, you see they all refer to a man once known as Commander Van Freekill.  During the war he was a top assassin for Karrnath.  He was reported to have special abilities including immortality.

Reading further, you see Jaskin believes this man had something to do with your father's disappearance.  

Stopping you pause, Jaskin NEVER says murder or the death of.  It is always the disappearance of.  Could your father be alive?  But how?


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

SPIKE

The pouch you are given is bulky compared to the others.  When you open it you find several things within.  Three potions of Repair Light Damage (1d8+1), a small metal and obsideon globe with a crystal within it.  Possibly a Dragonshard!  As you hold it you feel the need to keep it and hold it.  A piece of paper within says-

These potions I felt would be important to your function of protecting and leading of the team.  This small globe I found was suggested to be helpful by a guide of mine.  He calls it a Docent.  Though it was created ages ago it works well with creations like yourself.  I give it to you as I do not require it and have little use for warforged parts.

You finish reading and look at the globe again.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

CLANG  (Still there even if as a NPC)

Your pouch is bulky like Spike's.  Within it are three potions of Repair Light Damage (1d8+1) and another scroll.  Opening it you see more notes that relate to the psionic gems Professor Vel Bloomsdale was given.  The possible teleportation effects of the gems are hinted at here.  They locate specific items or locations that are preprogrammed.  Curious but you hope the professor will not tinker with them much until you return.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

TAMIN

Within your pouch is 500 gold and many more notes.  Once you have time to read them you learn there was a group of rogue elves that went on a killing spree through your area.  They rode horses that were pure black with flaming hair.  These elves seemed unstoppable.  Any time a resistance group went out to stop them, they just disappeared.  

PS  Look closely at your medallion.  It is more than it seems.  It is not yours to keep however. It belongs to another you know.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 027

OOC:  Will Rashliegh continue to use his horse?  It has quieted and seems the spirit has moved on once more.

(V)ander
(K)errick
(R)ashleigh
(C)lang
(T)amin
(S)pike

Using the maps provided, you begin into the forest.  The thick pines caste deep and very dark shadows.  The path is a horse trail.  Several of the locals do still remember Jaskin and his people.  They did not like his arrogance but he had no problems overpaying for services and information.  Some of the elders are not happy you seek the same caves he did.  They suggest there are things there that are not meant to be discovered.

The first day goes uneventful.  The first night also.

3-4 days to go.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Tamin wakes up after a bothersome night.  He's not tired, but he definitely didn't sleep well.  Firey elves have been plaguing his dreams, and his medallion is... missing something.  Sitting up, he pulls out his medallion and stares at it for a while, trying to figure out what's hidden in the design.  After a while, he stands up and moves to Vander, "Hey, this doesn't look like anything special to you, does it?"

He shakes his head and goes back to his things, to collect them to get ready for the rest of the travel.  He prepares some rations and then gets ready to go.  "No point in hanging out here, right?"


----------



## megamania (Jul 5, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Firey elves have been plaguing his dreams, and his medallion is... missing something.  Sitting up, he pulls out his medallion and stares at it for a while, trying to figure out what's hidden in the design.  After a while, he stands up and moves to Vander, "Hey, this doesn't look like anything special to you, does it?"




Do you ask any others in the group before leaving?


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

OOC: Do I recognize it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2005)

_ooc: I'm not actively trying to keep it hidden, but since I have no context whatsoever, I wouldn't know who else to ask._

If Vander doesn't recognize it, Tamin pulls the medallion back to take another look,  _... Still nothing._  Holding it up to everyone, "Would anyone else here know?  No?"


----------



## megamania (Jul 6, 2005)

Kerrick looks at it in amazement.  

The size and general appearance fits his own tokens.  The color is off plus a hole has been made to allow it to hang as a medallion.  Carefully scratching at it with a knife tip you discover it has been coated to appear different.  The horse with flaming hair is part of the series that Kerrick holds!!!!!


----------



## Cedious (Jul 6, 2005)

Clang : 
"metal pretty i like metal much more then flesh" 

ooc: clang tries to indentify the madalian


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 7, 2005)

_ooc: ... Where is this medallion from again?_


----------



## megamania (Jul 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _ooc: ... Where is this medallion from again?_




Jaskin gave it to you to intice you to join.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 8, 2005)

ooc: Oh, the, pfft, _that_ medallion.  Right.  So it's only mithral-_coated_?

Tamin turns the medallion around to look at the etchings on the back.  "Does this help?"  If it helps no one, he'll scratch at the medallion there, to see what is under the coating.


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 028

Clang holds the mysterious item.  He calls up on his powers of the mind and reality and studies it.

"Magic.  I can tell you anything."

"Mithril coating ....someone spent a lot of expence covering up this medallion." Clang adds.


OCC:  Anything else?


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 029

Once more you stopped for camp.  The mountain you seek is within sight but still a long way aways. 

Then the horse becomes aggitated.  Something is scaring it.  Something coming from the mountains.


OCC
Give me a rough idea of what you want to do over the course of the next three rounds.

Hide, spot, prepare for battle  etc.  I will fill in voids or make adjustments if the actions don't fit at all.  example-  I want to be peaceful and speak.  Rd 1 a rageing dragon approaches.  needless to say I doubt you wish to remain to talk nice to the engine of destruction.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Vander will dismount, calm is horse, and look around.  If something he deams a unaproachable thread appears far away, he'll draw his bow and filre.  If it's close, he'll draw his warhammer and shield and approach (He has quickdraw, so he won't draw them till they are definitively needed).  Either way, if combat is apparent, he will activate his Shield of Faith ability (Should be a standard action).  He's not too worried about his Warhorse spooking.

If he spots something he thinks he can talk with, he'll call out to it/them and try to engage it in a conversation, or at least try some diplomacy with it.  As mentioned before, he has quickdraw, so he won't draw a weapon till it is clear it is needed to try to help keep any potentiat enemy calm why he talks with them.

I know this is vague, but I hope this is what you were looking for.  Should give you a general outline for what he intends to do under just about any circumstance.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 10, 2005)

"We had best prepare our defenses in case the approaching party is hostile. Here's what we do; We'll hide and wait for whatever it is to come into view and see whether it's hostile not." Spike has obviously switched into his "military mode" again. He almost feels at home with possible danger approaching.

Round 1: Draws greatsword and activates his Motivate Ardor aura.
Round 2: If hostile he gets into melee and activates his Accurate Strike aura.
Round 3: Keep hitting the hostile forces till they're vanquished or fleeing.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 11, 2005)

Clang readys himself drawing his mw crossbow
stays silent, 
waits for someone else to attack or talk.

If friendly encounter.
Listens does not say anything unless asked. 
if he is asked a question he replys in quick answers.
Continues to stay ready for combat until the encounter is over.

If unfriendly
1. fires crossbow or attacks with staff if in close range keeps on attacking until foe is defeted.
he withdraws if he is down to 1/4 hp's or below


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 11, 2005)

Tamin readies his double-scimitar in silence, trying to figure out from where the disturbance might be coming.

_Full-defense while nothing is seen, Listen +7.
If the casters are threatened in melee combat, Tamin will try to take those down first.
Otherwise, try to flank.
If the disturbance is a distance away, or if they can see it coming from a distance away, Tamin will instead pull out his sling._


----------



## megamania (Jul 13, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 030

Tamin listens carefully and can can pick up a snorting sound.  He motions for everyone to hold a moment.  Within a few moments two large boney, dirty and very smelly Dire Boars come out of the brush.  They are sniffing and looking for something then stop.  The bristles rise like little spikes on their backs and they give a threatening snarl.

They look towards the group and snort and make threatening motions with their tusks which seem impossibly long.

Someone shifts their weight and snaps a twig and this is all it takes as the two screech and charge towards the closest visible target- Clang.

Next actions or change of actions?


----------



## megamania (Jul 13, 2005)

And To Help Visualize It


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Vander d'Deneith, 36/36, AC 21*

Um, where's Vander? Or is he D?

Anyway, Vander calls out "Two, behind us, Tamin, help me form a line.  Spike, help if you can." He will draw his shield, and his warhammer, move forward between Clang and the boars (Basicly 4 squares to towards B1) and activate his Shield of Faith power (+2 Deflection to AC).  If a boar charges past him, he will use his Attack of Opertunity (+7, 1d8+4, x3), but he is hoping to draw one or both of the attacks.


----------



## megamania (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, where's Vander? Or is he D?
> 
> .




OOC:  Sorry   Yes D for Denieth.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 13, 2005)

HP: 29   AC: 15

Though he is at first certain that the others have given in to paranoia at the sounds of the wild, Rashleigh is quickly proven wrong.  Once his mistake is realized, the priest is on his feet in seconds fumbling for the symbol of his order.  Holding the symbol aloft he calls out to his god in confidence, "Hear me Kol Korran and grant your servant one of your many demon wolves that he may live to glorify your name!"


OOC:
Rnd 1: Cast Summon Monster II [Fiendish Wolf]
Rnd 2 & 3 Direct the wolf, move to heal anyone in need.
  If things are looking particularly bad, he will close with the dominant boar and bestow curse with a touch attack. [-6 Str]


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 13, 2005)

"I'm with you, Vander! To the fight my friends!" Spike yells as he gets up next to Vander to form a line against the boars. "You're going to be hanging above my fireplace before long..." He looks at the two boars and draws his greatsword.

OOC: Same as before except Spike gets up to form a line together with Vander.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2005)

Tamin looks at the creatures, "They don't look _that_ bad... I think we can hold them back."  Tamin takes a step forward and spins his double-scimitar into position, ready for an attack.

_5' step up-and-right.  I'm going to go Defensive, so +4 Dodge to AC.  That puts it at a 26 AC.  When they get here, I'll do a full-attack on them_


----------



## Cedious (Jul 15, 2005)

Clang begins to focus on the closest boar.


ooc:i will use mind thrust (3 points) on the nearest boar
1d10 points for every point used......makes it 3d10 by my count ^^


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tamin looks at the creatures, "They don't look _that_ bad... I think we can hold them back."  Tamin takes a step forward and spins his double-scimitar into position, ready for an attack.
> 
> _5' step up-and-right.  I'm going to go Defensive, so +2 Dodge to AC.  That puts it at a 24 AC.  When they get here, I'll do a full-attack on them_



OOC: Full round defensive action is actualy +4 to AC.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Full round defensive action is actualy +4 to AC.



 ooc: Ah, I couldn't find that in the SRD previously. I found it now, so I'll gladly take the two extra AC.  I'll edit my previous post. Thanks.


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 031

Round One
Vander-   moves forward to begin a defensive wall.
Rash-      Summons a Fiendish Wolf and places it between the party and the charging boars
Boars-     B1 tears into the summoned dark colored wolf even as it appears before it.  (nat 1 on the attack!)  The Boar misses the unexpected obstical but the appearance ends its charge just the same!
             B2 ( also moving into the same area however tears into the unbalanced and surprised wolf.  A sickly crunching sound is heard filled with an unnatural howl of pain as the tusks pierce the summoned animal.  The boars is dragged to a stop as the wolf returns to its plane of existance.
Kerr-      The monk quickly and without a sound moves to a position to aid Vander knowing he should be able to stop the boars.
Spike-    Spike moves quickly to form a defensive wall along with Vander.  Tamin-    Moves up a few steps and braces for the attack.  
Clang-     Clang concentrates on a boar and an auditory humm can be heard then suddenly the boar that first rushed by the wolf squeals and begins to tear at the ground with it massive tusks.  Blood pours from the ears and nose.  The brissles stand up and it glares at the group.

ROUND 2
Vander-   His special ability of Shield of Faith kicks in giving a +2 deflection to AC
Rash-      Readies himself in case of injuries or other assistance.
Boars-     B1 is totally PO'd.  It has a serious headache from BOTH the inside and outside.  It attacks Vander since the migraine came from nowhere.  It misses
              B2 attempts to strike at Tamin.  It too misses.
Kerrick-   Using his Kama he strikes at the Boar but misses as the kama bounces off of a boney protrusion harmlessly.
Spike-     He calls up his Audor Aura (+1 damage if within 60ft) now that he has taken a moment to see and sum up the threat.  He strikes at a Boar and does another ten damage.  It bleeds from its back now also.
Tamin-    He swings and hits then spins it in a reverse strike to under the creatures belly and strikes again. He does 19 damage
Clang-    He mentally strikes again just as before.  It squeals in madness as once more its head is exploding from the inside.  It goes into a murderous rage.

ROUND 3
Vander-  Strikes for 10 damage on the already mind thruck boar.  
Rash-     Pulls out his crossbow to strike from the distance if required
Boars-    B1  It gores Vander horribly (19 damage)
             B2  It gets through Tamins swift speed  (16 damage)
Kerrick-  Hits with his Kama (9pts) and the raging Boar goes down!
Spike-    Whiffs (nat 1) as he sees Vander take a grievous hit.
Tamin-   Hits then whiffs on his following strike (nat 1) First strike hit well however
Clang-   Moves to the other Boar and zaps that one BUT IT SAVES!


RESULTS ROUNDS 1-3
DAMAGE
Vander  damage= 19
Boar 1 took 54 damage and is dead
Boar 2 has taken 29 points of damage
Tamin   damage= 16
Summoned Wolf wiped out instantly

Spells / Special abilities
Vander  Shield of Faith  +2 Deflection to AC to allies
Spike    Audor Aura + 1 damage
Clang    9 Points of psionic energy


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2005)

and a further updated map


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2005)

Actions for Rounds 4-6.

Spike-  I missed Accurate Strike.  Do you wish that activated at this point?

Kerrick-  I hope I did roughly what you wanted.

Looking to update Tuesday or Wednesday or if most have replied before then...


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

*Vander d'Deneith, 17/36, AC 23*

Vander will step around Kerrick and flank the remaining boar (He can move that far) (+7+2(Flank), 1d8+4+1(Aura), x3).  If he takes another hit, he will take a step back so Rash can heal him.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 17, 2005)

delete-ski.  wrong thread


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

edit: to the OOC thread?


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 18, 2005)

Spike sees Vander's blood hitting the ground and turning it red. "Get behind me, Vander! The boar has severely reduced your fighting capabilities and we don't want to start our journey with a dead or severly injured party member." Spike orders Vander as he would one of his former soldiers.

*OOC:* Spike activates his Accurate Strike aura and keeps carving into the dire boar with his greatsword not stopping before it's dead. If Vander gets hit again, he'll try to get in between Vander and the dire boar.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

ooc: The 19 damage I dealt--that was in two rounds? You didn't say how much damage I dealt in round 3.

Clearly hurt, Tamin is a bit angry. He redoubles his efforts and positions himself to try to bring this creature down quickly.

_ooc: I assume I'm flanking with Vander right now. That gives me +10/+10 to hit and d4+5/d4+4 damage. My AC is back to a 22. Next round, if he moves away, I'll yell to Spike, "Help me trap him! Move there!" so that he'll take a 5' step so that I can take a 5' step to flank with him. If I barely miss, I'll use an action point._


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: The 19 damage I dealt--that was in two rounds? You didn't say how much damage I dealt in round 3.
> 
> Clearly hurt, Tamin is a bit angry. He redoubles his efforts and positions himself to try to bring this creature down quickly.
> 
> _ooc: I assume I'm flanking with Vander right now. That gives me +10/+10 to hit and d4+5/d4+4 damage. My AC is back to a 22. Next round, if he moves away, I'll yell to Spike, "Help me trap him! Move there!" so that he'll take a 5' step so that I can take a 5' step to flank with him. If I barely miss, I'll use an action point._




OOC:
I took the liberty to use the two strike rule with the scimitar you are using.  You did 10 + 9 on one round.  Round three you missed badly with the second strike.  The first you did 10.

I was just considering if I should say exact damage dealt or not.  This could influence actions.  Hopely I'll decide before too long.

That scimitar is DEADLY!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

ooc: I normally wouldn't have said anything, but I was just confused with how you said it. I've never heard of the two strike rule, but it works by me.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Eberron book page 119.  

Think of it as a quarterstaff with blades.  There are a lot of penalities involved however.  I was rolling well for your attacks so I went with it hitting more than missing.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 18, 2005)

Clang: stops concentrating and begins to attack with his crossbow.

ooc: MW Heavy Crossbow +3 ranged (1d10)


----------



## megamania (Jul 21, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 032

ROUND 4
Vander-   just barely misses the Boar as he adjusts his location to better attack
Rash-      Moves up beside Vander attempting to look at how badly he was gorged by the tusks.
Boar-      It attempts to swat at the halfling with its tusks but misses
Kerr-      Steps up again to strike at the boar.  Hits for 7 with the Silver kama
Spike-    Spike hits the flanked and surrounded dangerous creature for 15pts! (near max)

the boar staggers and snorts as ....

Tamin-   strikes it down in mercy

Clang holds his crossbow level with it just in case.....


----------



## megamania (Jul 21, 2005)

XP TIME!

Role Playing in Sharn and the 2 Dire Boars = 

Role Play    150 each
Boars CR 6  2250/6   375 each*

* The way I do XP when a player is absent is they recieve only 1/2 points

Kerrick = 340
Others=  525 each

OOC-  Any questions and just let me know.


----------



## megamania (Jul 21, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 033

It is late in the night (4am) and it begins.  The name-sake of the mountains....  the Howling Wolves.  They howl and carry on for quite some time.  Awakened by the noise you relieze they are close.  Within 1000 feet and perhaps even closer.

Then suddenly....

The howling stops.  The moon is nearly full so there is an errie quality to the night sky and landscape.  

1.   Actions
2.  Let me know if any healing has taken place after the boar attack.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

OOC - Time warp?  Did we get a chance to heal?  Who's all awake at 4 AM?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC - Time warp?  Did we get a chance to heal?  Who's all awake at 4 AM?



 ooc: Mind you: "2. Let me know if any healing has taken place after the boar attack." and "Awakened by the noise you relieze they are close." The Cleric can burn some spells for _cure_ and we've woken up.

Although... whose watch was it? Likely anyone else will not already have armor on. Rashleigh, could I have a little curing? Maybe two cure lights or one cure moderate? Or a little more if you can spare it. I'm at 26/42.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Vander stand up and draws a bow and knocks an arrow.  He scans the area to see if he can spot any of these howling wolves.

OOC - Ahh, missed the awakened thing.  I need some healing too, one Cure Mod or 2 cure lights would be good, I'm down to less than half.  And I sleep in my chain shirt, not my plate, so I'd be wearing that at night.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 21, 2005)

OOC:
Healing - Sacrifice Augury and Zone of Truth for Cure Mod's
             Sacrifice Comprehend Lang & Command for Cure Light's
Tamin = 1 Cure Mod, 1 Cure Light
Vander = 1 Cure mod, 1 Cure Light

If they are still more than 4 pts from healed (and I imagine they will be), I'll sacrifice my last 2 1st level spells to give a second Cure Light to either who might need it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ooc: I don't mind not being max 8 away from max.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

If I'm less than 6 away, I'm fine.

Vander will Fire arrows till he the wolves are close, when he will draw shield and warhammer.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 22, 2005)

Clang looks towards the wolves and stands ready.

ooc: 
round one: energy cone (fire) aimed towards the wolves   
round two: energy missile (fire)
round tree: heavy crossbow

[SBLOCK]
Energy missile
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power
Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.

Energy Cone
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 5

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You create a cone of energy of the chosen type, extending outward from your hand, that deals 5d6 points of damage to every creature or object within the area
Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.[/SBLOCK]

8 power points used..... 17 points in total used(for the two battles) ... 15 power points left


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 22, 2005)

Wolves...  Their howls had been working their way into his dreams for some time before the priest finally woke in a sweat.  After some brief fumbling in the dark for his mace, Rashleigh leans out of the tent in his night gown making sure someone else was awake.  Addressing whoever was on watch he grumbles, "So are they coming down or just making a nuisance of themselves?"


OOC:
Assuming the answer is yes, Rash will go back inside and pull on his mithral shirt, if there is obviously enough time before they will be at the camp, he will fully dress first.
rnd 1: Cast Sanctuary if I still have it
rnd 2 and 3: Readied attack on any approaching wolf, stay back, move to heal Tamin or Vander as neccessary.  I can Cure Serious x2 or Cure Light once if I didn't use a second round of healing before we rested.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Trying to get a handle on the situation, Tamin gets up and readies his blades. He scans the area quiet, trying to figure out where they're coming from.

_Listen +7. Assuming there are a lot of them and that they'll be surrounded, Tamin will stay close to the group so that he can't be flanked and so the cleric can help him stay up. He'll stay on full defense (+4 dodge AC) or move until he can make a full attack on one of them. I don't know whose watch it was, so I don't know if I have my armor on, so I dont' know what my AC is. Without the full defense it's either 16 or 22 (I'm assuming I can pull on a buckler really quickly but not breastplate)._


----------



## megamania (Jul 23, 2005)

the chaos effect
segment 034

You hear nothing but the crickets in the night.  Some of you involuntarely (sp) jump when an owl hoots nearby.  Just as you begin to believe the threat has gone away there comes a loud scrunching and ripping sound in the darkness before you.  Wolves howl and cry and can be heard running away.

then silence......

even the crickets have stopped.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

"I sure hope that wolf likes whatever it caught, for I don't intend to make myself a meal for one."  Vander says grimly, bow poised in the direction of the crunching noise.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 23, 2005)

"So something scared the wolves away? Should we check it out?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 24, 2005)

Spike takes up a defensive stance with his enormous greatsword and looks around (he never goes to sleep and is keeping watch all night).

*OOC:* Total defense action (+4 dodge bonus).


----------



## Cedious (Jul 24, 2005)

with no need to sleep clang aids in watching all night long with spike, 

ooc: clang uses darkvision one of his powers known for 5 hours of the night, 

5 power points to use darkvision


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 25, 2005)

"Clang and I will stay on guard duty. The rest of you need to rest and heal your wounds. We'll wake you up if anything happens." Spike sits down on the ground placing the greatsword in his lap.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

"... Okay, then." Tamin stays up for about ten more minutes to make sure nothing else happens, then falls asleep.


----------



## megamania (Jul 26, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 035

Two hours go by then both of you here a crack sound of rock on rock followed by a scrapping sound.  A snort and loud vibrating growl.  As you react there is the sound of something digging not far away.

Actions?


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Vander rises again (he would not have stayed up for 2 hours) and draws his bow, looking towards the sound.

"Perhaps we should investigate that sound this time.  We don't need to be woken up every few hours."

He looks towards the sky, dawn should be approaching soon anyway, hopefully there is at least a little light as the sun begins to break up the darkness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

"Mmrrmhm." Tamin rolls and stays in bed unless Clang, Spike, or someone comes to wake him up. He values his sleep more than his curiosity, but he'll back up anyone who needs the help.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 26, 2005)

Clang gets tired of these interuptions and stands up, able to see in the dark he walks towards the sound.
"im going to check out that sound" he exclaims to spike
Clang continues to walk forward not looking back to see if anyone is following him....


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 27, 2005)

Spike nods at Vander's request. "I agree with you, Vander. Let's go investigate." He walks over to Tamin and puts a cold metal hand on the halfling's shoulder. "Tamin, wake up. We're going to investigate the noise. Do you wish to come along?"

Spike then turns toward Clang who's about to leave. "Wait, Clang. You shouldn't go alone. We don't know what's hiding in there. You may have great powers, but if you're outnumbered, you'll most likely suffer defeat, so stay put until we've got everyone up." He continues to wake up the others.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tamin's eyes flash open, "Hu--wh--yeah, right. Sure thing. Thanks, Spike." He picks up his Halfling-sized Valenar Double-Scimitar as he gets up. "Yeah, Clang, slow down. I won't burn time putting on my armor, so I'll be right behind you."


----------



## Cedious (Jul 27, 2005)

Clang stops dead in his tracks and waits for the others.....still looking into the darkness and not at the others, he is hoping to see signs of activity hostile or not.
"Please hurry, im sure whatever is out there is aware of our movments and i wish to find out what it is"
Clang continues to stand as still as possible with just his head moving back and forth scanning the area.


----------



## megamania (Jul 28, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 036

Clang sees something very large within the woods.  It is only a siloette but it is HUGE.  The weak twilight dawn reveals a bit of dense heavy armored hide.  The hide scratches on itself as it turns to you.  

A hole in the ground is directly before you that is easily big enough to have been made by it.

Spike and Vander see enough of the creature to know it means trouble.  "TAMIN!" is yelled by the two of you. Vander prepares for the worst ( Surv 11).  Spike (nat 20! 21) yells-

LAND SHARK!!!!!!

Next two actions and hope to wake up if asleep


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Round 1: Vander fires his bow at the Bulette, and steps back behind Spike and Tamin (+7,      1d8+3,     20 X3)

Round 2: Vander will activate his Shield of Faith, and if the Bulette has closed with Spike and Tamin, swap to his Warhammer and Shield and close, else he'll keep his bow at the ready (Cant activate Shield of Faith and fire a bow at the same time).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

_<Crap.>_ That's the first thing that goes through Tamin's mind. _<Just what I need tonight.>_ "Vander, you're pretty good with a bow, right? Stand behind Spike and I and shoot over us. When it engages us directly, feel free to join us directly as well. It'll probalby take one hit before it runs at us, so be ready. Spike, that thing's probably going to make a run for one of us--be ready to dodge it."

_Round one: Running up to join Spike in our mini-wall. Going defensive. +2 AC, I think? I'll do total defense (+4) if I can do that this round too.
Round two: Assuming that I can make a 5' step and whacking this thing as hard as possible, I'll do so.  If I seem to be having trouble hitting him with TWF, I'll go for single attacks._


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 28, 2005)

Spike gets up next to Tamin, ready to parry any attacks from the enormous beast with his greatsword. He has seen beasts like these before and knows how to make his sword strikes count. "Get in between its armor plates, people!"

*Round 1:* Spike activates his _motivate ardor_ (+1 on damage rolls) aura as a swift action and gets up next to Tamin bracing himself for the bulette's inevitable charge by using total defense (+4 dodge bonus to AC).
*Round 2:* If the bulette has charged, Spike will activate his _accurate strike_ (+1 bonus to confirm critical hits) aura as a swift action and use his Combat Expertise to the fullest (-3 on attack rolls, +3 dodge bonus on AC) while attacking the bulette.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 28, 2005)

Clang consentrates on the big creture before us, as the creture closes in on our position you almost see a little grin from the warforges emotionless face.
"mmm maybee it was a good idea for me to wait for you after all"

ooc: 18 power points left
Round one: Clang holds action until the beast is within 25feet of us then uses a 5 point mind thrust (5d10 points of dmg)
Round two: Same thing 5 point mind thrust


[SBLOCK] 
Mind Thrust
Telepathy [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Psion/wilder 1
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1

You instantly deliver a massive assault on the thought pathways of any one creature, dealing 1d10 points of damage to it.

Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by 1d10 points. For each extra 2d10 points of damage, this power’s save DC increases by 1.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 037

Tamin    19
Bullette  18
Vander   14
Clang     10
Spike     09
Kerrick   09
Rash      04


The hulking armored beast merely stares at the psionic warforged.  It snorts and growls a bit.  It makes "baby-steps" to turn and look at the new thing before it.  Tamin, with much caution and reservation  moves closer to the creature.  It stops in mid step and a louder growl can be heard vibrating from within.  The eyes are completely invisible and lost in the darkness but you know it is watching you.  Vander steadies then releashes his arrow.  It skips off the armored plate and strikes a tree and remains embedded.  Clang concentrates on the creature and suddenly it snarls and yowls a bit (37 mindbend).  Clang has reached out to touch it.  Spike moves in to provide support and cover to the unarmed halfling.  Kerrick fires his x-bow at it.  It bounces off its thick hide and crumbles as it reaches the ground.  Rashleighmoves up and touches the creature quickly.  The creature suddenly seems burdoned by its massive weight (-6 STR). 

ROUND TWO

Tamin begins to hack at the less armored legs hoping to weaken the beast.  He misses as he tries to get it with the first swing.  The creature, now angered, charges.  Vander is the unlucky target.  It bites down (19 damage), and Vander finds himself in a bad spot very swiftly.  Vander stumbles back out of the battle while calling up his Shield of Faith ability.  Clang blasts at it again but its mind seems prepared and armored.  Spike goes full defensive with this dangerous foe and calls up his Accurate Strike ability.  He swings miserably at the beast he concentrates so much on avoiding it (nat 1).  Kerrick switches from his cross bow to his kamas.  Rash moves out of the way and checks to Vander.

NEXT TWO ACTIONS


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

*Vander 17/36 AC 22*

Vander, Hammer and shield ready, strides forward to strike the Bulette, though he approaches it defensively.

OOC: Did Rash actualy heal me last round or just see how I was?

Round 3: Vander will step to flank the Bulette across from Tamin, and will take a penalty to attack to fight somewhat defensively (-2 to hit, +2 to AC with Combat Expertise, Dodging the Bulette as well, AC 22) (+5(+2 more for flanking),1d8+4,20 x3).  He will use an action point to hit if needed (and it would actualy help).

Round 4: If Vander has been hit again, he will withdraw, otherwise, he will take a 5' step if needed to keep flanking, and repeat the attack in Round 3 (Dodge, Combat Expertise, Strike).


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2005)

As of Round #2


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 1, 2005)

Spike keeps striking the bullette while using Combat Expertise as noted above. If the possibility to flank presents itself, he will try to get into position using 5' steps.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 1, 2005)

Clang moans in fustration as the Bulette seems unaffected by his second attack.
"Guess i will have to try somthing else, i wonder if it likes fire..."

OOC: 22 power points left
round 3: A 3 point energy missile (fire)
round 4: A 5 point energy missile (fire)

[SBLOCK]
Energy Missile
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 2
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power.

Cold: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold missile is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.

Electricity: Manifesting a missile of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.

Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.

Sonic: A missile of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.

This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.

Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6) and its save DC increases by 1.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2005)

"Oh, that looks like a nasty wound. You got Vander taken care of, Rash?" Tamin redoubles his efforts, trying to bring this creature down quickly and efficiently.

_Round 3: If I take a 5' step and flank, I'll do so and take my full attack. I think I have to 5' anyway, though. Assuming no flanking I think it's... Attack: +8/+8  Damage: d4+5/d4+4  Crit: 18-20/x2
Round 4: By this round I should be able to flank. Attack: +10/+10  Damage: d4+5/d4+4  Crit: 18-20/x2_


----------



## megamania (Aug 3, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 038

Tamin 19
Bullette 18
Vander 14
Clang 10
Spike 09
Kerrick 09
Rash 04

ROUND 3
Tamin side steps the massive pile of death and destruction (DnD) and swings and misses. His follow-up strike finds itself between plates and the creature growls in pain! (Crit- 16 dam total).  The creature attacks the new source of pain.  It bites and slashes at you (25, 9, 10 you have no armor but it has -6 STR YES!!!!) [21 damage!]  Vander, learning to respect this creature more, steps in to attack.   Being cautious he misses.  A loud audiable humming emits from Clang and suddenly from his body a throbbing energy emits from his body and strikes the creature.  The sonic attack easily reaches the softer parts and the creature howls in discomfort (12 dam).  Spike moves to be across from Clang and stabs at the creature with his great sword hitting. (7 dam bum rolls :\ ) Kerrick strikes using his Kamas.  His first blow catches onto the plating but does no damage.  His second attack skips off the armored hide of the Bullette.  Rashleigh follows vander and takes a swing at the creature missing horribly.

ROUND 4
Tamin swings again and scores one more hit (9 pts). The Bullette again attacks the halfling (sorry die landed on you again) and it unleashes on you (sorry) 27 damage and he goes down in a bloody heap!  Vander Strikes at it hoping to stop that which can not be stopped (uses an ACTION pt) and hits (11 damage).  Clang, still vibrating unleashes more built up power onto the beast. The creature arches and twists its feet and head then lets out a loud sharp breath and collapses (21 damage).  Spike hacks at it to be sure that they can attend to Tamin whom is far to close to the mouth of the creature.  Kerrick steps back and readies himself just in case it rises again.  Rashliegh rushes to Tamin and begins to tend to his wounds.

Results
Bullette  113 damage of its 94 before Spike
Vander   -19
Tamin    -48 of 42 

ooof   nasty encounter but well done folks.


----------



## megamania (Aug 3, 2005)

XP FROM BULLETTE ENCOUNTER

Bullette  CR 7
Group Level 5
    3000 / 6*
* The way I do XP when a player is absent is they recieve only 1/2 points

Kerrick and Rashliegh= 250
Others= 500 each

OOC- Any questions and just let me know.
Level 5= 10000   level 6= 15000
Kerrick     10590
Rashleigh  10775
Vander     11025
Spike       11025
Clang       11025
Tamin      11025


----------



## megamania (Aug 3, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 039

Tamin revives but is weak.  It takes an extra day to arrive near the entrance of the caves you were looking for.  ( 5 days instead of 4)  Rashliegh has been able to heal ALL injuries over this time.  The memory of the Bulette is still very strong in your minds however.  Everyone tries to read the map final directions and relate them to the area.  Kerrick (2) is lost.  Rahliegh (6) knows it is not down.  Vander (18) suggests the rocks higher up.  Spike (3) figures that is as good a place as any. Clang (16) figures the rocks sound good. Tamin (19) notes areas and conditions from his native talenta Plains and you find caves.  Looking further you find one that matches the descriptions given.

You are finally there!  It is late morning.

Thoughts and/or actions.  Enter, Camp out, new spells


----------



## Cedious (Aug 4, 2005)

Clang looks over the area.
"Are we camping here or heading in? Personally i don't need to camp but if any of you wish to camp outside the cave tonight then i will be more then happy to stand watch with spike tonight. I am however very interested in what secrets this cave is hiding, Fear is not somthing that i know of personally but im sure that is what Jasken was feeling when he thought of this place."

Walks up to the cave entrance.

Clang begins to consentrate. While looking into the cave a 20 foot long cone of light burst out of his eyes. (uses the my light power, 1 power point)
"Heh who needs a torch"
As clang looks inside the cave he thinks back to the university and what his professor may have uncovered about the gems he was given in order to get him all the way out here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2005)

"I don't really see the point of camping outside. Why delay what comes?" Tamin takes a step forward to look around.


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

"Aye, We should continue onward." Vander says.

He concentrates for a second, as a soft glow settles around him for a second, and then he continues in.

[sblock]Activate Protection from Elements - Fire (84 points of absorption for 70 minutes[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Aug 5, 2005)

Kerricks asks about the map we were given.  It was marked for dangers and the path he used.


----------



## megamania (Aug 5, 2005)

after a moment or two or where is that darn thing the map is revealed....


----------



## Cedious (Aug 5, 2005)

"well then let us move on into the cave, the sooner we enter the sooner we leave, the question is if we are walking out or being carried out"


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 6, 2005)

"Let's go. Who wants to lead the way?" Spike looks at the party.


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

"Kerrick, can you look for traps?" Vander asks.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 8, 2005)

"I'll lead the way then." Spike grabs a sunrod, strikes it against the cave wall to make it shine and starts wandering into the caves while asking for directions from whoever is looking at the map. He carries his greatsword in the other hand.


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 040

Spike begins to look into the darkness.  Rashleigh, holding the map, looks it over.  "Does anyone know or remember what the letters mean?"  One of you remembers trap types.

The natural cave gives way to a hand-crafted stone hallway.  It is rough but becomes better as you move deeper.  After about twenty feet in the Sunrod reveals a 15x15 room.  A large heavy board has been laid across the room.  Another piece of wood has been jammed into a groove within the floor.  A tilting floor trap.

"Seems Jasken was legit.  He did come here and disable traps.  If we follow his path it should lead us safely to his lost belongings." adds Rashliegh.

Preceed according to his map?
If so- with caution or haste?
Look for anything?
Let me know.  Update Wednesday night.


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

"We should still procede with caution.  Jaskin, being honest or not, does not mean he disabled everything."  Vander says.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 9, 2005)

"I agree we should proceed with caution, There is allways the posiblility that he walked right passed one of the traps without triggering it, we might not be so fortunate" replys Clang


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2005)

"Yes, it's also possible some of the traps have been reset. Caution it is."


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 11, 2005)

"Very well then. Let's keep moving." Spike proceeds through the caves according to the map.


----------



## megamania (Aug 11, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 041

The lantern light and Clang's light reveals a wooden floor before you.  Kerrick looks at it.  "Odd to have a wood floor I would think within such a place."  He begins to inspect the boards.  Many of you unknowingly hold your breath as he steps on, taps and finally pulls at several boards.  "Seems okay but the wood floor goes on for a while."  Clang  looks at a board.  Strange runes on this one."

In unison-  "DON"T MOVE!"

Looking at it, they are scratches.  Something with small clawed feet traveled by here.

Continue on or investigate?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Tamin looks around a bit, "We should probably look around, so that nothing comes to attack us from behind."


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Vander nods in agreement "Yes, we should keep our eyes pealed, but we should move on cautiously.  We are not moving so fast that you can't keep an eye out, perhaps lag behind just a bit as a rear scout."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Slightly confused, "Are we in a rush? It may be better to take the time to look for what made these markings."


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

"It's more that I'd worry about straying too far off the map, since we don't know if there are more traps, but I'd assume there are."   Vander says.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 12, 2005)

"I have no idea what could have made those scratches..." Spike wonders whether to continue or not.
"Do you think we'll activate some sort of trap if we continue?"


----------



## megamania (Aug 12, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 042

Kerrick looks into the dark down the hallway.  "I see no other way but forward but be wary of danger."  SEARCH 12

Rash looks at it all and shrugs his shoulders.  "We are all here for the same reason.  Retrieve Jaskin's stuff he left behind."  He steps forward.  After a few steps he turns and waves for everyone to follow.  He takes one more step when suddenly a board BREAKS and his foot falls through.  "My Foot!  It's stuck!"   Tamin's keen ears (19) picks up a faint sound.  A bell of some sort.

NEXT *TWO* ACTIONS


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 12, 2005)

With his weapon ready, Tamin looks to where he heard the bell. "A bell sound somewhere around here. Did we trigger a trap? Quick, get Rash out of that thing before we're a meal."

_ooc: I'm full-defensing. AC 26. I'm also assuming I know the general direction of the sound_


----------



## Cedious (Aug 12, 2005)

Clang looks around. "If the board gave way under his feet then it would not be wise for me to proceed any further until we know the boards will be able to hold me and spike,"

Clang Concentrates for a minute then becomes translucent, allthough you can still see him its like your looking at him through a rippling lake.

[SBLOCK]
Round one: Concealing Amorpha  (3 power points)
Round two: Sonic Energy missile  (Hold action until somthing is in sight to shoot at)


Concealing Amorpha
Metacreativity (Creation)
Level: Psion/wilder 2, psychic warrior 2
Display: Material; see text
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 0 ft.
Effect: Quasi-real amorphous film centered on you
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Power Points: 3

Using concealing amorpha, you weave a quasi-real membrane around yourself. You remain visible within the translucent, amorphous enclosure. This distortion grants you concealment (opponents have a 20% miss chance), thanks to the rippling membrane encasing your form. You can pick up or drop objects, easily reaching through the film. Anything you hold is enveloped by the amorpha. Likewise, you can engage in melee, make ranged attacks, and manifest powers without hindrance.

Energy Missile
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 2
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power.

Cold: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold missile is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.

Electricity: Manifesting a missile of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.

Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.

Sonic: A missile of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.

This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.

Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6) and its save DC increases by 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

Vander helps pull Rash out from the floor, and then draws his shield and warhammer.


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 043

Kerr     24
Rash    20
Clang   19
Vander 18
Spike   13
Tamin   05

ROUND ONE
Kerrick readies his action in case of trouble.  He watches the darkness ahead.  Rashliegh breaks another board thinking his foot is stuck on a board.  "GLUE!" he yells as his foot remains stuck and the now activated Sun Rod.  Clang Powers up becoming a distorted version of himself.  Vander pulls at Rash but finds him very stuck.  "What is this stuff?"  Spike waves his +1 Greatsword at the darkness while moving over to aid Vander.  The bells are very audible now that several boards are broken.  "I suspect we will company soon.  Be on your best guard.  Vander- do you wish aid?"  Tamin looks ahead into the darkness.  Sometimes he thinks he sees something there and sometimes he thinks it is only his nerves.

ROUND TWO
Kerrick stares into the darkness and sees nothing (nat 1 for 8).  Rash finds the more he struggles the worse it becomes so he relaxes to allow Vander and Spike to help him.  He has become a bit embarrasssed at the situation.  Clang powers up a fire based piece of psionic energy and unleashes it into the darkness.  He hits nothing but the sounds of scampering feet can be heard.  There was something there afterall.  With Spike's aid, Vander frees Rashliegh.  His boot sticks to the ground and he pulls it off.  The sunrod remains in the sticky substance.  Tamin warns all.  I saw small figures take cover just now.  These caves and their tunnels are not as empty as Jaskin believes them to be! 

Next two Rounds


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 14, 2005)

Spike goes into a defensive position and tries to catch sight of the attackers: "Show yourselves, you cowards!" He yells into the dark tunnels.

Round 3: Goes into total defense (+4 dodge bonus to AC) and activates his _motivate ardor_ aura (+1 on damage rolls).
Round 4: Tries to locate the attackers with a Listen check as a move action and activates his _accurate strike_ aura (+1 to confirm critical hits).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2005)

"Stay close and keep Clang and Rash safe." Tamin continues peering into the edge of the light.

_ooc: I'm assuming these creatures are in the dark, so that's why my low-light vision isn't helping much, right? I'm going to stay full defense and stay close to everyone and hold an action to hit whatever comes at me._


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

Vander draws his warhammer and shield, activates his Shield of Faith, and takes a ready stance, watching for an oncoming attack.  He works with Spike to block one end of the hall to keep Clang and Rash safe.


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Stay close and keep Clang and Rash safe." Tamin continues peering into the edge of the light.
> 
> _ooc: I'm assuming these creatures are in the dark, so that's why my low-light vision isn't helping much, right? I'm going to stay full defense and stay close to everyone and hold an action to hit whatever comes at me._




OOC:  Hiding and in darkness of indoor tunnel.  From there a not so great Spot check.  Don't worry-  I'm sure the creature(s) will be back.  Clang scared them but only for so long.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 15, 2005)

ooc: That's fine, I was just curious. If I think Clang has scared them off for a bit, I'll recommend we move forward, though.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 15, 2005)

"mmmm that did not work lets try somthing.......bigger"

Clang steps in front of everyone else concentrates for a moment, lefts his arm up and points down the hall way.

[sblock]
Round 3, Energy Cone 5 power points COLD
Roung 4, Energy cone 5 power points FIRE

Energy Cone
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 3
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 5

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You create a cone of energy of the chosen type, extending outward from your hand, that deals 5d6 points of damage to every creature or object within the area.

Cold: A cone of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold cone is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.

Electricity: Manifesting a cone of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.

Fire: A cone of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.

Sonic: A cone of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.

This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.

Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6). For each extra two dice of damage, this power’s save DC increases by 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 044

Kerr 24
Rash 20
Clang 19
Vander 18
Spike 13
Tamin 05

ROUND 03
kERRICK (26 Disable D!) looks at the broken boards and sees a pattern of cuts and slices down the middle.  He suggests walking along the wall.  Drawing his Kama he slowly makes his down the edge of the wall (Balkance 27!).  He always shares his attention with the darkened hallway ahead of him.  Rash finds himself being forced out of his one boot as the glue causes his boot to stick to the floor and wood boards.  Frowning and looking ahead he carries his lone gooey boot out ahead of him like a family pet sprayed by a skunk. Clang, not satisfied with only scaring the apparent foes, releases a burst of energy down the hallway. A crackling sound can be heard as it reaches the limit of its range.  Vander prepares for the worse and powers up his Shield of Faith ability.  Spike, not happy with this bad position he finds himself in calls up his powers to boost himself and others in case of attack.  Tamin waits for anything to rush Kerrick.

ROUND 04
kERRICK waits at the edge of the wooden floor boards.  He studies the dark again (Search 8) and sees nothing but a faint glitter before him.  Rashliegh (Balance 7) steps out from the edge and pales as he expects to fall into a new batch of glue.  He doesn't.  "Looks like not all of the wooden floor is a trap."  Clang changes up his energy type and fires a round down the hallway again.  A loud froosh and the sound of escaping steam can be heard.  The light given by this momentarly blinds Kerrick.  "Stop Clang!  This helps us little!" He shouts.  Vander, wishing to keep with Rasliegh creeps along the edge and reaches the area Rashliegh is at.  Spike listens carefully (Listen 25) and hears a an occational sharp cracking sound just ahead of Kerrick.  Tamin  crosses using the other side opposite of Rashlirgh and Vander. (Balance 20) .

With more lights crossing the wooden boards the group sees a spot of ice and steam ahead of them.  "Is this your doing Clang?" asks Tamin.

NEXT TWO ROUNDS


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

And as a visual aid of what you can see.....


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 16, 2005)

Spike looks at the wooden boards on the floor and wonders how to get across without falling through the floor. Still wielding his greatsword he asks Clang: "How are we going to get across without breaking the boards?"

Spike keeps defending the rear in case of attacks using total defense (+4 dodge bonus to AC) until he's attacked.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 16, 2005)

"well this is a sticky situation." 

Clang Waits for a moment Concentrates... Then begins to walk across the boards without hesitating, he gets about half way over the pit and starts jumping up and down on the boards... mmmm seems sturdy to me 

"Don't follow me spike, now all we have to do is figure out a way of getting you accross....mmmm"

[sblock] 15 power points left,
Body Equilibrium
Psychometabolism
Level: Psion/wilder 2, psychic warrior 2
Display: Material and visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Power Points: 3

You can adjust your body’s equilibrium to correspond with any solid or liquid that you stand on. Thus, you can walk on water, quicksand, or even a spider’s web without sinking or breaking through (this effect does not confer any resistance to particularly sticky webs). You can move at your normal speed, but you cannot run (x4 speed) on an unfirm surface without sinking or breaking through.

If you fall from any height while using this power, damage from the impact is halved
12 power points left
[/sblock]


----------



## Cedious (Aug 16, 2005)

Clang thinks for a little while then asks the party:
"If we took the planks of wood off from over the pit, do you think i could freeze the goo with a cone of cold so spike could just walk accross with no problems?, or should we just take some of the undamaged boards from the solid floor and lay them accross the goo?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Vander calls to his warforged friends "I think you should be safe walking allong the outside if Kerrick is correct."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Tamin agrees, "A cone of cold may be overkill, since it is designed to kill not to chill." He pauses at his unintentional rhyme. "Anyway, let's hope Kerrick is correct, but go one at a time to be safe. Unless there is a way to ensure safety over the boards."


----------



## Cedious (Aug 17, 2005)

Clang continues to walk over the weakest boards without hesitation, when he reaches the other side he turns to the group and comments:
"well this is getting interesting, i wonder what else we will have to deal with just for a backpack"


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 18, 2005)

Spike looks at the boards. "Well, nothing ventured nothing gained, I suppose..." He tries make his way along the left wall across the pit. "I hope you're ready to catch me, if I fall..."


----------



## megamania (Aug 22, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 045

Spike carefully works his way along the edge of the wall.  A few times the boards squeak and crack and once he leans forward but he continues on (Balance 17).  

Now everyone is on the other side.  The mist from the psionic ice and heat has cleared.  Looking ahead the hallway  reaches a "T" which then quickly becomes a series of intersecting grid lines.

Do you follow the map, make your own route and what of the inhabiants that have traps here?


----------



## Cedious (Aug 22, 2005)

Clang thinks for a moment and then replys:
"I think we should follow the map, at least if we do that we have a good guess at where the traps are, i just want to get what we came for then leave."


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 23, 2005)

"I agree, Clang. But I'd also like to find out who these troublesome attackers are. However, that will have to wait. We have a job to do."


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

"Keep your weapons at the ready, but let's follow the map."  Vander says, moving cautiously.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 23, 2005)

"Sounds good. Let's go."


----------



## Cedious (Aug 24, 2005)

Clang replys:
"I agree we saw something or someone but did we get attacked?......"


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 046

Kerrick leads the group through the maze of intersections until he reaches the area listed as "B".    Here there is a deep pit with a thick board and a rope that acts as a guide.  Kerrick searches over the board and rope and discovers the rope is damaged.  If anyone used it they would have fallen into the pit.

Looking ahead, another pit can be seen.

What would everyone like to do?


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2005)

visual aid-


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2005)

XP is up on Talk


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

"Kerrick, you think maybe you can clear it and put up a new rope?"  Vander asks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tamin thinks for a bit, "Or a magical way to mend the rope?"

_ooc: What is the rope secured to? Can it be lassoed or something?_


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2005)

The board is about 2 feet wide with supports that form a vaguely "V" shape with ropes tied at the tops of these V shaped areas.


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2005)

Kerrick- "Yes- I can resecure everything with new rope.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 26, 2005)

Spike walks to the edge of the pit and looks down to see if he can actually see the bottom of it. Then he looks at the board crossing the pit. "Well, I'd rather not have to jump across this pit, but I'm just as horrible at walking on thin wooden boards. Besides, I believe they would break due to my weight. Has anyone got any ideas how to get across?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: Maybe I'm visualizing this wrong, but is it possible to swing across, if Kerrick can attach a rope to the top of the V?


----------



## megamania (Aug 26, 2005)

excuse the crudness of this-  I whipped it off with a paint program in under 5 min-


----------



## megamania (Aug 26, 2005)

Also something that is important that I forgot to mention-   pit is 10 feet across.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: Oh, oh, thanks. That's a really good picture on Paint in 5 minutes. Is there a way to swing from the roof, though? What is the roof like?


----------



## Cedious (Aug 26, 2005)

Clang concentrates again.....

"see you guys on the other side"

[sblock]
Body Equilibrium
Psychometabolism
Level: Psion/wilder 2, psychic warrior 2
Display: Material and visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Power Points: 3

You can adjust your body’s equilibrium to correspond with any solid or liquid that you stand on. Thus, you can walk on water, quicksand, or even a spider’s web without sinking or breaking through (this effect does not confer any resistance to particularly sticky webs). You can move at your normal speed, but you cannot run (x4 speed) on an unfirm surface without sinking or breaking through.

If you fall from any height while using this power, damage from the impact is halved
9 power points left
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Aug 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: Oh, oh, thanks. That's a really good picture on Paint in 5 minutes. Is there a way to swing from the roof, though? What is the roof like?




smooth stone   ten feet up


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 26, 2005)

"Well, I guess I'll just have to try to make my way across it like I did with the boards before..." Spike waits for the others to get across before trying to cross.

OOC: He'll use an action point if his total score gets below 10.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Assuming Kerrick secures the bridge with new rope, Tamin carefully makes his way across.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Vander makes his way accross carefully.

OOC: Spike is actualy only 50 pounds heavier than I am once you include gear.  Warforged are't that heavy.


----------



## megamania (Aug 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vander makes his way accross carefully.
> 
> OOC: Spike is actualy only 50 pounds heavier than I am once you include gear.  Warforged are't that heavy.



Base 260   Multiplier of 4  so 260 to over 1000   Core book   racial wts / heights ages

It took me awhile to find it but I did


----------



## megamania (Aug 27, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 047

Kerrick CAREFULLY crosses the timber and rope bridge.  He links the rope and refits the frayed strands.  With the extra line he then gives a lead for each person crossing to hold onto for "just in case".
Clang crosses next since he is using his psionics to cross safely.  He can help support the rope if required.

OCC: What is the cross over order?
        I assume one at a time.
        What are others doing when not crossing?


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Tamin, then Rash, then Spike, then Vander.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Base 260   Multiplier of 4  so 260 to over 1000   Core book   racial wts / heights ages
> 
> It took me awhile to find it but I did



OOC: Actualy, I used the Rogue's Gallery and checked the weights of the characters and added their gear.  Vander's almost 260 fully clad.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 29, 2005)

ooc: When I'm not crossing, I'll be looking/listening for things coming. I'll also stay close enough to Kerrick that I can rush over and help him with the rope.


----------



## megamania (Aug 30, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 048

Kerrick and Clang have crossed.  Rashliegh goes next.  Then as Spike begins Tamin hears something.  He concentrates to hear but doesn't hear anything more.  The echoes make it very hard to hear weell.  The sound seemed to come from everywhere and yet no where also.  Moments go by and nothing.  Spike completes his crossing then Tamin crosses quickly.  Lastly, Vander begins to cross.  Kerrick now swears he can hear something.

"These chambers make detection very difficult!"

Vander crosses successfully.

Gathered together once more you peer down the side passages into the dark with caution and see nothing.  You peer ahead and see the next pit trap that once more has a board going across it.

"How many more?!?"


----------



## megamania (Aug 30, 2005)

Clang, still using his powers continues across and turns and waits.

This time the borad has no ropes.  It is merely a 12 ft long board that is six inches wide and about 2 inches thick.  The pit is ten foot across and goes to the wall.  One could possibly jump across since it is only ten foot across.  The pit is very deep.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 30, 2005)

Clang waits for the others to cross, waiting at the edge of the pit holding his arm out for support for anyone in reach.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 31, 2005)

"Well, I'll probably fall into the pit, if I try to jump across so I'll just make my way across the board..." Spike says and starts crossing the pit as slowly and safely as possible.

*OOC:* No way he'd ever make it across that pit with a succesful Jump check with his low movement speed, armor check penalty and semi-poor Strength score


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

"Perhaps if we tied a rope around each person as the crossed, and if they fall, we can hold on and keep them from falling into the pit."   Vander proposes.  "I'd be willing to cross first and then help anchor from the other side.  Clang and I should be able to handle most of you.  Or mayhaps Tamin should cross first, and then myself."


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 1, 2005)

Spike pauses before stepping on the board and looks at Vander: "I think you got a point there, Vander." Spike steps back and lets the other get across.


----------



## megamania (Sep 3, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 049

Kerrick and Clang hold onto one end of rope as everyone attaches themselves to it.  Vander begins to cross when Kerrick suddenly turns nearly letting go of the rope.  (Listen 25)  "I heard voices!"

Suddenly the air is alive with small spears being thrown.  Vander nearly falls in (Bal 12) as a spear bounces off of the board before him.

Tamin turns (List 16) as he hears something behind and to the sides of him.

Rashliegh grunts as a spear grazes his leg tearing his outfit and some flesh.  Small figures dart in and out of the gloom all around you.

YOU ARE UNDER ATTACK!

Next TWO Actions:

Clang and Kerrick on one side

Vander tied to all but Clang and Kerrick and half way across the board

Rashliegh, Spike and Tamin on the other side.

Attacks are coming from front, back and the right side.

Already rolled for IDing the attackers and all failed.  Second roll if any get into the light.


----------



## megamania (Sep 3, 2005)

visuals for the weekend cliffhanger-


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, our pesky attackers are back..." Spike says, seemingly unimpressed by his opponent's martial skills, while drawing his greatsword from its scabbard on his back and moves into a defensive position. "Dare you face me in honorable combat, you pitiful worm?"

Turn 1: Draws greatsword, goes into total defense (+4 dodge bonus to AC) and activates _motivate ardor_ aura (+1 on weapon damage rolls).
Turn 2: If an enemy gets within 10 ft. of him, Spike will engage, otherwise he'll maintain his total defense and guard the others as they get across the board.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Tamin motions with his weapon, "They're coming from... there... and there... ?" He prepares himself for an attack, ready to strike back immediately.

Turn 1: Going defensive (+2 AC) and holding an action to hit them when the come close (hoping on their charging so I can also take advantage of their -2 AC while negating their +2 attack  ) +6 to hit, 1d4+6 damage.
Turn 2: No more full defensive, trying to hit with TWF. +8/+8, d4+5/d4+4, 18/x2.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 6, 2005)

Clang looks at his attackers.
"At least they can figure out when a good time to attack us is"

Round 1: hold action until i can see whos attacking:Energy missile FIRE at the biggest group of them.
Round 2: Energy missile FIRE at the biggest group of them.
3 power points left after these two powers used
[sblock]

Energy missile
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power
Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Round 1: Vander attempts to find his way to more stable footing, and draws his warhammer and shield.  He will activate his Shield of Faith.

Round 2: Assuming he's found stable footing, He will take a full defensive action unless he can see an offender, in which case he will draw his bow and fire.   If no stable footing, he will continue to seek stable footing.


----------



## megamania (Sep 9, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 050


Kerrick 21
Tamin 18
Vander 16
Rashliegh 12
Spike 10
Kobolds 9
Clang 8

ROUND ONE
Kerrick turns to look ago and a creature comes into the light with a raised spear.  A Kobold!
"We are being attacked by Kobolds!" He yells as he braces the line and hopes for no danger that Tamin can not handle.  "Traps ... Hit n' Run tactics ...Kobolds."  Tamin waits for their attack.  Vander no longer takes his time but remains careful as he crosses the board with the ropes tied to his teammates.  He makes it across and draws weapon  in prep for the oncoming attack.  Rash eyes the entire oncoming incident and Calls on a Bless for the entire team. (+1 att and save vs Fear)  Spike draws his weapon and motions for the next attack.

The Kobolds rush up 15 feet, stop and throw.  A total of eight small spears are thrown.  Kerrick is hit (2), Tamin is hit (2) , Rash is hit (1).  The other spears bounce and skitter along the stone floor.

Clang's eyes burn red and several firey beams streak out into a group of Kobolds whom squeak and scream even before they are hit.  They fall but more are revealed behind them. (5 were dropped)

ROUND TWO
Kerrick waves for the others to wait and cuts the line.  He fears if any fall into the pit the rest will be pulled in.  Tamin wants a proper frontal assault-  not these stupid spear attacks!
Vander aims his bow at the moving shadows and hits one (20 - not confirmed) but the creature still goes down even as it raised the spear to throw.  Rashliegh unties himself quickly but less than effectily (12 Use Rope).  Spike calls the cautious creatures cowards and hopes for a up close fight.  In responce more spears are trhrown.  One amazingly enough hits Spike (1).  Two nearly hit Kerrick and Tamin (missed by 1 on each) and more skitter into the pit after missing.  Clang releases again.  Four more scream and burn.  Two are set on fire within mid leap and crash silently aflame.  

The Kobolds withdraw silently leaving the burning dead behind.

ACTIONS?


----------



## Cedious (Sep 9, 2005)

Clang looks around until he is sure the danger has passed.
"i am in need of some rest but i fear this is not the time or the place to do it"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2005)

"No, let's hurry everyone else accross, and keep yourself at the ready."   Vander says, as he puts away his bow as quickly as he drew it.

He prepares to help the others across by holding the rope and trying to brace himself.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 10, 2005)

Spike follows the others across the board.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Tamin nods, "Yes, let's move on." He puts his double scimitar so that he can ready his sling and move across.


----------



## megamania (Sep 11, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT 
SEGMENT 051

Spike and Rashliegh cross easily and you continue forward to the area marked as a trap.

There is a tilting floor trap here.  Looking at the map you see a section marked with a level.  Looking the lever is found and Kerrick pulls on it.  The tilted floor straightens out and locks. "Ugh!  What is this?" exclaims Kerrick as he begins to wipe thick green icor-like substance from his hands.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"Rash, you should examine that."  Vander says, as he looks around for more of the green icor.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 13, 2005)

Clang waits for others to cross the floor trap insted of going first this time.


----------



## megamania (Sep 13, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 052

Kerrick holds out his green stained hand for rashleigh to look at.  Rash looks at it (Heal 13) and encourages a better cleaning of it but feels it is not a toxin.  He pours water on the hand and the lever then wipes it with a cloth.

Kerrick smells his hand a few times.  It stinks to him.  He looks at the trap again (Search 17) and decides it is safe and crosses over carefully.  The lever has locked the trap still.  He motions for others to cross over while looking and listening behind and to the sides of himself.  "The Kobolds scare easily but often return in greater numbers.  We need to hurry but be careful also."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Kerrick, is there a lever on the other side?  In case some Kobold gets the bright idea to reset the trap?"  Vander asks.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 14, 2005)

"We'll deal with them when we got what we came for..." Spike says impatiently and crosses over.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 14, 2005)

Clang plays follow the warforged and follows spike over.


----------



## megamania (Sep 15, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 053

You cross the locked tilting floor trap and turn left as per the map.  Another pit trap is here and exposed only this time there are several boards over it complete with ropes.  Some of these ropes go down into the pit.

Quick searches locate dropped tools and crude gear.  The Kobolds were here when you set off the glue trap.  Where they are now is uncertain.

Kerrick looks for traps (Search 12) and finds none.  Clang (Listen 15 the best result of everyone  :\  ) tries to listen for the possible return of the Kobolds.  He hears nothing except for the PCs progress into the dungeon.

ACTIONS?


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"I suggest we pull up the ropes out of the pit, and then continue on." Vander says.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

"If someone could drop a Light down there, that could be useful too." Tamin peers over the edge of the pit.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 16, 2005)

"Excellent idea, Vander." Spike starts pulling the ropes out of the pit. "I wonder why they're hanging here...?"


----------



## megamania (Sep 17, 2005)

Vander (spot 16), Rash (Spot 20), Tamin (Spot 20), Clang (Spot 19) and Spike (spot 15) see the pit is 20 feet deep and below there are two holes carved into the walls of the pit.  The holes are kobold sized (2 1/2 feet around roughly).  

As the ropes are lifted-  Vander (list 19) and Rash (list 19) can hear faint sounds of kobolds speaking from within the holes.  The last of the ropes are lifted out.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, it seems like this may have been the source of our mischevious Kobolds.  We should keep an eye open still, but hopefully that will contain them."   Vander says.


----------



## megamania (Sep 20, 2005)

What next?


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

The group continues to follow the map.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 20, 2005)

"I have a bad feeling that this quest is going to be in vein, we had no idea that kobalds inhabit this place now, so i suspect that this pack we are searching for has fallen into the hands of these pesky cretures" Clang remarks.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 21, 2005)

"Then we'll just go get them afterwards, Clang." Spike says.


----------



## megamania (Sep 21, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFEWCT
SEGMENT 054

You follow the map and find the next traps.  They are all locked and easy to work around.  Then the map leads to a secret door.  Maybe the kobolds have not taken anything afterall.
Kerrick finds the lever and the door slowly grinds open.

Who goes in first?


----------



## Cedious (Sep 21, 2005)

Clang grows inpatient and enters the room first.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 22, 2005)

Spike follows close behind Clang with his greatsword ready.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Vander follows closely.


----------



## megamania (Sep 22, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 055

Clang enters and to his left he sees the disturbed dust of a secret door.  A new layer of dust has laid here suggesting the door has been untouched since Jaskin was here last.  Looking down the hallway, there are two more such revealed doorways.


Do we enter any?

Do we close the first secret door behind you?

Guards?

Any other thoughts or options?


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Kerrick, you should lead the way and look for traps.  Tamin and I can trail the back and watch behind us.  We'll close the door once we're all inside."  Vander says.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 22, 2005)

Clang looks around and mentions to the others "If this place has been undisturbed would anyone mind if i take the chance to rest here a little, my powers are very weak at the moment, If whatever is still here that scared Jeskin so much we should all be fully rested and recovered before we go anyfurther."


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 23, 2005)

"Excellent idea, Clang. I'll stand guard while you all rest" Spike says.


----------



## megamania (Sep 28, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 056

The night is long and very very very still.  If a kobold did check out the secret door by following you it either did not find the entrance or decided not to bother you at this point and time.  If anything is within the three secret doors of hallway you are resting within it either is unaware of you or has decided not to bother you.

It is morning, everyone regains 5 hit points, spells and Psionic powers.

What to do?  By the way, Kerrick still has yet to awaken.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Vander shakes Kerrick awake "Come on, we must be going."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Tamin stretches as he wakes up and looks around. "Ironically, that was restful. No big land sharks." He gets up and walks to Kerrick. "Kerrick?"


----------



## megamania (Sep 30, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 057

Rashliegh checks on him.  His breathing is slow and steady but he will not react to loud sounds, soft shaking or shouting his name.  "I could have sworn the green goop was harmless." mutters the stressed cleric.  He feels he may have misjudged the goop.  Then suddenly Kerrick's eyes shot open and he gasps (even though his breathing was normal). and he sits up abruptly.  He twitches and squirms in Rash's hands then relaxes.

"I don't feel so good." and he closes his eyes again with a quiet sigh.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Vander says, concern in his voice, "We should finish out business here and leave, quickly.  Kerrick may need more help than we can provide here."


----------



## Cedious (Sep 30, 2005)

"Agreed" Clang says to Vander.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 1, 2005)

Spike swings his huge sword around to practice fighting under the cave's conditions before strapping it onto his back and looks at the others: "Agreed, Vander. Let's have a look at the map."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 1, 2005)

"Do we know how long he'll last? Do we know how much longer we are to be here? Should we take the risk?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"I think we risk more by not looking for what we came for.  Rash, you think you can keep him stable for a few hours?  I don't believe it will take us longer than that."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 1, 2005)

Tamin looks a bit surprised. "... Are you saying the stuff we came for, the stuff that's _already_ been here for a while, might not be here when we come back? If Rash will be okay, let's press on, but if we're not sure, I don't see the point of taking the risk."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Actualy, what I ment was that it's 4 days back, so a few hours here won't mean much.  We should be right there.  Unlesh Rash can get him back faster."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 1, 2005)

"Maybe I'm just paranoid about the loss of life." Tamin looks down, thinks for a bit, then back up. "I've seen too much of it. Let's hurry and get what we need, then."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"You're a good man Tamin.  That's nothing to be asahmed of."

Vander leads the remainder of the party in the appropriate direction by the map.


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 058

Rashliegh looks over Kerrick again.

"There is no need.  I am fine!"   Tamin and Clang note a sharpness of tone when he says this.

"We merely wish to be sure.  It would do little good to become sick or die when we need you."  Rash tries once more to look over the hands of the Ninja.  His straps of cloth and leather are still stained by the green goo.

"You have several scratches that I do not recall."

"You missed it then.  If something had happened, the warforged would have seen it.  Now where was Jaskin's bag?"

The party moves to the farthest secret door.  Kerrick easily finds the level and the door opens.  Stain dust filled air comes out.  "Light?" says Kerrick with his arm outstretched.


ACTIONS?


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

"Rash, can you light the way?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 5, 2005)

Spike looks into the darkness and wonders why his kind wasn't given the ability to see in the dark... "Unfortunately I've already used my sunrod, so I'll not be able to lead us through safely..."


----------



## Cedious (Oct 5, 2005)

Clang looks into the darkness concentrates for a second and then a bright light beams out from both of his eyes.
[sblock]
My Light
Psychokinesis [Light]
Level: Psion/wilder 1, psychic warrior 1
Display: Auditory and visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Effect: 20-ft. cone of light emanating from you
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Power Points: 1

Your eyes beam forth a 20-foot cone of light. You and other creatures can see normally in the light. If you walk into an area filled with psionic or magical darkness, my light goes dark while you stay within that area.

If my light is used in conjunction with elfsight, the cone of light extends out to 40 feet instead of 20 feet.

Augment: If you spend 2 additional power points, you can manifest this power as a swift action.
[/sblock]
"No need to worry i have it under control" Clang stats as if he is trying to act....human


----------



## megamania (Oct 5, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 059

Clang's beams shoot out and give light to anything he looks at.  He turns into the room and on the floor is a body.  The body is a dry husk.  The back seems turn up and destroyed.  There is little blood or signs of recent trauma.

The light goes beyond the body as Clang looks deeper into the room.  There are many small holes and cracks within the walls here.  A carved out area is here also.  To better see what this is, Clang will need to enter the room.

He looks to the back of the room and sees a well made bag.  It is closed but flaps on the outside have a small hammer, various chisels and bars and rolled up paper.  On the next wall is another raised image that will require getting closer to look at.

Does Clang or others enter?


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

"That looks like the bag, stay alert, I'd worry about what did that to the body."  Vander says.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Tamin watches intently as Clang's light sweeps over the room, pausing at each item. "Clang, I guess you have to keep looking such that we get the most light possible. Let's go in, though."


----------



## Cedious (Oct 5, 2005)

Clang steps into the room and moves his head back and forth at a steady motion.
Clang thinks to himself ohh fantastic idea.....now im a moving lighthouse.


----------



## megamania (Oct 6, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 060

Kerrick remains outside with Rashliegh while everyone else enters.  Spike takes but a step inside to look at the body and pick up the travelers bag.

Clang steps in and looks at anything Tamin and Vander ask about.  Careful not to touch the body, he looks at the one wall.  It appears to be a textured map of some sort.  Vander looks at it and suggests it is Northern Xen'drik.  There are no markings or locations shown; only the shoreline, rivers and a few mountains.  Tamin looks closer and sees a few pocs on the map that are perfectly made.  Obviously they represent something but what none of you know.

Clang turns and looks at the opposite wall.  There are raised markings here that seem to shown a series of rivers, mountains and possible sites of interest as more perfectly round dent-like marks are located mainly on the rivers but one within the mountains.  

Spike goes out to the hallway with the bag and Rashliegh looks at some of the papers.  They are rubbings of the textured maps.

Anything else?


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

"If all the rubbings are there, we should be off.  The less time we spend in this forsaken place, the better."   Vander says.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tamin nods, "Agreed. We can examine them later. I assume this is the bag we need, though?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 7, 2005)

"Yes, I believe that was our mission, so let's leave this place."


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

"Kerrick, lead us out of here.  Should be much easier going this direction."  Vander says, following his stealthy friend.


----------



## Cedious (Oct 7, 2005)

Clang follows the rest of the group.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 061

Kerrick leads the group down the hallway and back into the main maze of hallways.  Nothing can be seen or heard.  You move towards the pit where the kobolds seemed to be creating a home.  A curious sound is heard by everyone.

Once you close in on the hole you see a dozen kobolds creating a pyramid of bodies to allow some out.  When they see your light they squawk and one even falls off near the top.  His fall is broken by those below.  They quickly begin to disassemble and scurry into the protection of their caves.

Actions?


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Leave them, they will find their way out eventualy, but we need not trouble with them.  They are simply defending their home."   Vander says.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 062

Both of these take place in Sharn-  

"Randrak Huk'ar?"  asks a small (even for a gnome) courier.  You look down in suspicion at the small messenger.

"What of it?"

"I have been asked to relay this message to you."  The gnome hands you a scrollcase.  You open it and question the markings.  "I was told you may need help with that.  I have been told that if you wish, I can lead you to the location you are asked to attend."


ACTION?


The warforged known as Ghost studies the stairway.  He had recieved information that he was requested to appear here.  He hopes it is not the criminals again.  He is becoming tired of their constanct attempts on his life.  Then you see a figure and approve.  It is Hunson Holdest.  He works for the Breland government and sometimes as a Dark Lantern.

You go to him and he nods.  "I have a request of you.  Do you except?"

ACTIONS?



Welcome to the CHAOS EFFECT PLAY by POST


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Tamin pauses, "Is there a reason not to help them on our way out? Having allies here might not be a bad idea."


----------



## megamania (Oct 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tamin pauses, "Is there a reason not to help them on our way out? Having allies here might not be a bad idea."




Nat 20 on Wisdom check-  It was you folks that removed the ropes and "invaded" their homes.  Keep that in mind.  (game time that occured like a month ago but to them it was within 15 hours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

ooc: "It's all a big misunderstanding" wouldn't work? We didn't know this was their home and we just needed to get one item. We acted in self defense. Assuming we could communicate (at least indirectly), along with the act of kindness, it doesn't seem unreasonable that we could work things out. No one was killed or anything (right?).


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 11, 2005)

"Let's just leave these creatures behind and get out of here. They're of no use to us now..." Spike says while walking towards the entrance to the cave.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

*Vadner d'Deneith*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tamin pauses, "Is there a reason not to help them on our way out? Having allies here might not be a bad idea."



"Kick their ropes back down as we leave, no need to leave them stranded, but we should flee quickly then, for we did invade their home, and I believe we're unwelcome."


----------



## megamania (Oct 11, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 063

Learning from past mistakes, you carefully leave the small dungeon with Jaskin's forgotten bag of maps.  The rope were reset for the kobolds whom either remain in hiding or leave you alone.

When you leave the cavern you find no horse (sorry).  You hope it ran away and was not eaten by Kobolds or something much worse.  It is late evening.  


Camp here or begin walking down the trail?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 11, 2005)

ooc: how long have we been awake?


----------



## Cedious (Oct 11, 2005)

Clang stands silent outside the cave.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

"Anyone see signs of the horses?"


----------



## megamania (Oct 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: how long have we been awake?




4-5 hours


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tamin looks around for the horses. "None--let's walk then?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vander grumbles but nods and sets off.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2005)

The sorcerer warrior takes the scroll in his hand. He observes it for a few second. He then looks at the gnome without saying a word

_"What does he wants me to do with that useless piece of paper"_ 

after a long pauses he throws the scroll on the ground. And looks at the gnome with an extremely menacing look"Why do you have to give me this, can't you simply ask

The warrior too proud to admit that he doesn't know how to read and write prefer using an agressive stands to save his face

OOC Intimidate +10


----------



## megamania (Oct 14, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 064

The small gnome shrinks in your shadow.  "I ...I... I only do as ... asked.  I can lead you to the man that sent this message ...if you would like...."

Thirty minutes go by as you climb many stairs, take a few lifts and cross a few bridges to arrive-   very high up!   The tower seems to overlook all of the city except for the floating island.  

"This is the home of the ir' Jaskin family.  I believe he awaits your presence."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2005)

Keeping his menacing tone "Then bring me to this men"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Tamin walks alongside Vander. "We could try to track the horses if we had more resources, but we don't. Were you close to your horse?"


----------



## megamania (Oct 14, 2005)

The Chaos Effect
Segment 065

DM NOTES:  If you want a bit of site layout look at bottom of page 1.  I forget the Segment #.   -after Segment #7

The gnome leads you to large double doors.  You wait impatiently for a moment then a door opens.  Two guards in armor step out and motion for you to enter.

"Have a good day." says the gnome holding out a hand.  After a few moments he shrugs his shoulders and leaves as you enter.

Looking into the room you see a spacous area with soft and padded chairs, indoor plants and small tables.  At a larger table stands in thought a slender well dressed male.  His tunic is white with frills on the chest.  His pants are bright blue with what appears to be riding boats that are very well polished.  A young girl is there looking bored.  She is wearing a light blue blouse that is very unbuttoned with a blue vest.  Black obsideon jewels adorn her wrists, neck and ears.  She smiles at you as you step in and says something to the man whom ingores her for a moment.  He taps the paper on his workspace then looks up.

"Ah-  we have a guest.  Glamour- may you call the servants to bring refreshments while I speak to him."   Though pleasant, it seems more of a command than a request.  She sighs and gets up and leaves through a doorway hidden by plants in the corner.

"I am Jasken ir' DeMell.  I was the one that requested your presence."


Actions


----------



## megamania (Oct 14, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 066

You continue down the mountain side on the trail you climbed recently.  The thoughts and concerns of the kobolds are gone.  Now you just want to reach the trade post, go home and find out what is next.

Kerrick stops and cocks his head to the side.  He motions for silence and stares into a section of dark woods.  "I thought I heard something over there but I was mistaken." he whispers.

"So why are you whispering?" whispers Rashliegh.

Suddenly there is a loud thud sound.  It is echoed by another thud in the near distance.  It sounds like clubs striking wood or trees.

"What is that?" wonders Rash out loud.

"What ever it is, it surrounds us currently." says the ninja.

Actions.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Obviously annoyed at all of the recent happenings, "They are sentient, otherwise they would not use a signal, most likely. Why do they always want to hide, though?" Tamin speaks louder, then, so that all in the woods can hear, "One of you, come to speak to us, and we will consider not killing you for attempting to ambush us."

ooc: I don't expect them to listen. I'll ready an action-- if multiple of them come out slowly, I'll ready my sling. If multiple of them charge, I'll ready my double-scimitar (possibly already in hand, though), if only one of them comes out... we'll talk.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2005)

The proud barbarian stays stoic as he carefully observe the fancy men and oppulent room. _"What kind of men wears such cloth, and need that much confort. I probably don't have much in common with such a man. Why did he invited me here?"_

Nor Var sitting on his shoulder carefully examine the alien environement while Randrak steps forward.
and in a very straight forward way he answers. 
"My name is Randrak Huk'ar, warrior from the Demon waste. I would like to know why you invited me here"


OOC While Randrak is more a battle sorcerer than a barbarian as far as class are concerned he sees himself as a warrior more than a spellcaster.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Vander preps his shield and touches his dragon mark, as a glow of protection slowly settles around the warrior.  He looks around in hopes of spotting the potential assailant.


----------



## Cedious (Oct 14, 2005)

Clang stands ready. 
Concentrates and calls upon his Concealing Amorpha power.
[sblock]
OOC: 30 power points left.
if friendly he stands and listens but does not say anything.
If hostile and has multiple targets he casts energy missile (fire) at the first thing he sees.
If hostile and only one enemy he casts energy cone at it. (fire)

Concealing Amorpha
Metacreativity (Creation)
Level: Psion/wilder 2, psychic warrior 2
Display: Material; see text
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 0 ft.
Effect: Quasi-real amorphous film centered on you
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Power Points: 3

Using concealing amorpha, you weave a quasi-real membrane around yourself. You remain visible within the translucent, amorphous enclosure. This distortion grants you concealment (opponents have a 20% miss chance), thanks to the rippling membrane encasing your form. You can pick up or drop objects, easily reaching through the film. Anything you hold is enveloped by the amorpha. Likewise, you can engage in melee, make ranged attacks, and manifest powers without hindrance.


Energy Missile
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 2
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power.

Cold: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold missile is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.
Electricity: Manifesting a missile of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.
Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.
Sonic: A missile of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.
This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.
Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6) and its save DC increases by 1.

Energy Cone
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 3
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 5

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You create a cone of energy of the chosen type, extending outward from your hand, that deals 5d6 points of damage to every creature or object within the area.

Cold: A cone of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold cone is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.
Electricity: Manifesting a cone of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.
Fire: A cone of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.
Sonic: A cone of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.
This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.
Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6). For each extra two dice of damage, this power’s save DC increases by 1.


[/sblock]


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 17, 2005)

Spike draws his greatsword and swings it around a few times to show the possible attackers his martial prowess. "Dare you face us in open combat, cowards?"


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT 67
SEGMENT 067

"Welcome Randrak Huk'ar.  I am Jaskin DeMell.  I have a problem with my studies and my resources say you may be able to help me."  Jaskin smiles in a manner that is warm and calming.  "I fear something I seek may involve a dragon or two and you are possibly the only person in Sharn that has fought one before and remains alive.  Am I correct?"

Glamour returns and hangs back so as not to intrude but can overhear the entire conversation.


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 068

It is quiet on the hillside then an errie yowl comes out of the forrest.  It is loud and easily carries through the peaks.  You can not help but to think the Howling Peaks got its name not from Wolves or the wind but from whatever these creatures are.  Several moments go by and another howl can be heard followed by yelps and harsh coughs.  There seems to be quite a few of them.  They are clearly getting closer also.

Further actions?


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 17, 2005)

"I think we'd better retreat. I'm not familiar with this terrain so whatever is out there clearly has a distinct advantage." Spike starts moving further down while watching the group's back.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 17, 2005)

_"fought is a very broad term"_ thinks Randrak.

Staying calm he answers "Yes, I did"

Randrak answers waiting to see what the fancy men will propose him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 17, 2005)

"Whatever is coming, they'll likely follow after us. Retreating would likely only delay whatever battle comes. I think we should prepare what we can."


----------



## Cedious (Oct 18, 2005)

Clang stands ready.

OOC: my actions remain the same as my previous post...just wait and see


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2005)

"Stay close, and stay alert, we don't need to let them pick us off one by one."

Vander's warhammer appears in his hand, as he takes a defensive stance.

(Full round defensive action, +4 AC)


----------



## megamania (Oct 21, 2005)

THE CREATION SCHEMA
SEGMENT 069

The yelps stop and it is quiet.  However, as you cautiously move you can feel something watching you.

"The trees have eyes." says Kerrick

A softer cry can be heard in the distance.  Then it is quiet.  You hear nothing for the next ten minutes.  You begin down the mountain side.  It will be dark in about 4 hours.  Plans?


----------



## megamania (Oct 21, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 070

"Excellent Randrak.  I am pleased my resources remain reliable."  He smiles with genuine pleasure and pauses as a maid enters the room with chilled sweetened water and fruit.  "You may have some if you wish.  The Q'Barra citrus is very good."  The maid places the tray on the edge of the table and waits for two seconds for further instructions before returning to the room she came from.

"I have a group of experts retrieving lost journals, maps and related equipment.  These explorers will be traveling a great deal and I wanted to provide them with further protection.  They will be traveling to the fabled Xen'drik and possibly to Argonnessen.  Both of these continents are mostly a mystery but are rumored to home to dragons.  I need a dragon expert and preferrably NOT a mage.  Mages tend to be aloof when it comes to adventure.  I need someone whom is a warrior and good with travel.  This is not to say your talents with things magical are not appreciated however."  He takes a sip of his juice.

"What do you think?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Growing impatient, Tamin repeats his original demand, louder. "Send one of your number out to meet us! If he poses no threat, I guarantee he will not be harmed!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2005)

Randrak, curious to taste q'Barra citrus, pick some fruit and water. The fruits are excellent but Randrak doesn't react or comment. 

Once the fancy men finishes he simply answers "How much do I get paid for that".

Not finding much moral justification to drive his interest in finding a lost journal, Randrak thinks that perhaps an interesting reward could increase his interest.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Vander continues to look around for those surrounding him, while he keeps a defensive stance.


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 071

"Ah man of simple means and wants.  I can respect that."

"I can offer you 500 gold now and 500 when you return.  I also believe you may keep anything you find that suits you from any dead dragons you find."  Jaskin watches the warrior's eyes for a reaction.

Glamour looks him over and smiles.  "Money I respect.  But there are other things also.  Many things.  Some of which I know about."

(Sense Motive 8) There is no doubt that she is into you and flirts openly.

"MY offer remains-  1000 gold and the plunder of dragons ..and anything else you discover.  Do you and I have a deal?"


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 072

The tension is incredible.  You have the distinct sense of being watched and hunted.  Whenever a bird cries out you question its intend and origin.  You slowly work your way down the trail.  3 hours before darkness settles over.

"These creatures will tear us apart once the darkness settles." explains Kerrick.

"What do you know of these creatures?  Are you hiding something from us?" accuses the cleric.

"Think of what you say before saying it aloud.  These creatures are stalking us.  It is plain and clear to everyone here but you it seems.  Darkness is a weapon creatures of the forest use."

"As do ninjas and assassins."

"Yes." and Kerrick nods with a faint smile.


Actions?   Reactions?   3 hours before darkness


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"Then let us keep moving then.  If we must confront them in the dark, let it be in a place of our choosing."

Vander will lead the group, with his shield out, back down the path, but will keep an eye out for a good, defensable camping spot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tamin leans into his allies, in a hushed tone. "What if we preemptively strike? If we wait for the darkness, they have an advantage already."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 23, 2005)

Randrak eyes quickly glances at the lady. He tries to avoid her as much as he can. He knows himself too well. When it comes to women, or any other life pleasure, He has a hard time controlling himself. And right now is not the time to offend his host.  

He quickly turns towards his host and says "Where do I start?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 23, 2005)

"If we can reach a town before it gets dark, we should be safe... That would be my assesment of the situation." Spike continues while watching the group's back as they leave.


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 073

"I expect the team to return any day now.  Within a few days of that I hope to begin towards Xen'drik.  In the meantime, here is a bonus 50 gold.  Enjoy your time within my father's city.  I will contact you when the time is ready."


What to do with 50 gold and about 5 days of down time?


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 074

You continue down the path.  The rises and falls over a series of rocky outcrops.  A river is nearby that is loud enough to cover something moving within the forest.

Kerrick- "The time is near.  This is a perfect place for an attack."

As you turn to ask him more the sound of a bouncing rock can be heard.  It was thrown over the last rocky outcrop you passed.  A loud grunt can be heard over the water.  Then a terrible smell is detected.  A strong musk of some sort.  

"They are here." says Kerrick.

MARCHING ORDER?
ACTIONS?

Path is single file with thick forest on one side and a steep bank leading to a fast river below is on the other side.  The grade of the hillside is about 35%.  You are about 50 feet from the top of one outcroping and about 100 feet from the next.

3 hours of light,  2 days of forced march to reach Two Posts.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Vander keeps his shield up and grabs his warhammer.  "If we can get to the top, we can defend from high ground.  A bit open, but quite defensable given the teraign."  Baring any other resistance from his companions, he continues up the to the outcropping.

OOC: I think the standard order.
Vander
Kerrick
Clang
Rash
Spike
Tammin


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Tamin agrees, "Yes, that is probably the best place to make a stand." He also moves to the outcropping.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2005)

Randrak grabs the gold, waves at the men and the lady and says "See you" He then leaves without asking how and who would contact him back. 

_"I don't really care if they don't contact me back, I would have still made 50gp"_ he thinks heading towards the nearest place where he could drink and meet women, the fancy lady had, after all, and effect on him.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 26, 2005)

"Excellent idea, Vander. If they want us, they'll have to come and get us and then we'll fight on our terms, not theirs."


----------



## Cedious (Oct 27, 2005)

Clangs thinks for a bit.
"If we want to fight them on our terms why don't we just charge in the direction of the rock, insted of waiting for them to approach. If they can throw rocks that big from that distance why would they need to come any closer?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

"If we force them to come at us up hill, we'll be able to see them better, and it's easier to hold the higher ground.  Going to them means we walk through unknown ground." says Vander


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 28, 2005)

"Well, if they don't come out of the forest, we may have a problem. We'll stay on the outcropping for a while, but eventually we'll probably have to move into the forest after them. We can't stay on guard forever."


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 29, 2005)

Spike looks down at the halfling: "We can't...? Oh, I most certainly think I can..."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 30, 2005)

Tamin looks at Spike, with an odd look, "... Not all of us can, though. If you want to fight those guys by yourself, it will likely be a more difficult battle than it needs to be."


----------



## megamania (Oct 30, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 075

As You back track to a defensive spot you see one of the creatures is there already.  It is very big and has a hairy.  It howls at you and moves away.  It returns with another rock that it throws.  The rocks bounds near you missing entirely.  It shakes its fists at you then thups its chest and slaps the ground in an attempt to scare you.

More appear behind you.  They seem to be also trying to scare you by thumping their chests and the ground.


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Vander steps forward and thumps his chest proudly, showing he's not intimidated and won't back down.

OOC: Intimidate +9


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Tamin joins in, trying to scare the creatures away in turn. "They seem to not want to fight."

_ooc: Intimidate +7_


----------



## Cedious (Oct 31, 2005)

ooc: If the Cretures are within 150ft Clang fires an energy missile (fire) augment with 2 additional power points for an extra 2d6 dmg. if there are 2 or more standing near one another (15 ft apart) i will fire at them insted of a single target.

[sblock]
Energy Missile
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 2
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power.

Cold: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold missile is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.

Electricity: Manifesting a missile of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.

Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.

Sonic: A missile of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.

This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.

Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6) and its save DC increases by 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 2, 2005)

Spike tries to impress the brute with some of his swordsmanship.


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 76

Vander  16
Kerrick   12
Clang     08
Rash      17
Spike      11
Tamin   19
Bigfoot    between 1 and 25

A very tall beast steps out from the woods.  It beats its chest several times then lumbers towards the front of the party.  Another fifteen creatures follow him and spread out.  The creature has pink eyes and a stout snout (couldn't resist).  It stands 10 feet tall.  Thick muscles are clearly visible under the hair.  The large feet loudly thump on the ground but you are certain it could have walked very silently.  A strong musk can be smelt.  It howls and yowls then thumps its chest again.  Finally it motions to Vander.  It wants to fight.

Actions

(OOC: Sorry for the delays.  Damned bills and work)


----------



## Cedious (Nov 18, 2005)

Clang stands ready to blast the leader and anyone near it.!

ooc: actions remain the same as before energy missile with 2 additional power points on it until all cretures are toasted!


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 18, 2005)

"That creature seems to be the leader of the group. Perhaps if we slay it, the others will let us leave. Here's how we do it, people.
Spike strides forward towards the massive beast with his greatsword ready while yelling some orders about the creature's possible weak spots.

OOC: Spike activates his motivate ardor (+1 on damage rolls) aura and tries to get in for some good hits on the beast. He'll try flanking with any of the others if at all possible.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Vander steps forward and motions for the leader to apporach, weapons in hand.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

_ooc: How far away is he?_

Tamin moves forward, weapon still in hand, trying to scare the creature away. "I hope he's not wanting a one-on-one battle...?"

_Intimidate +7_


----------



## megamania (Nov 19, 2005)

They are VERY close.   each square = 5 ft


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

*Vander AC: 27 (28 vs BG)*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _ooc: How far away is he?_
> 
> Tamin moves forward, weapon still in hand, trying to scare the creature away. "I hope he's not wanting a one-on-one battle...?"
> 
> _Intimidate +7_



"It seems we'll find out"  Vander says, steping up to him (and only him) in a defensive stance. (He's my dodge target too)


----------



## megamania (Nov 22, 2005)

THE CHAOS EFFECT
SEGMENT 77

Tamin tries his best to look fierce to the hulking creature but it will not even take the time to recognize him.  It pays all of its attention to the leader and Vander. Rash castes Bless onto the party while watching the creatures.  The apparent leader however goes to grapple Vander.  He latches onto him and they begin to wrestle.  Vander breaks free of his grasp with a great deal of effort.  This creature seems incredibly strong and obviously it knows something about grappling.
Kerrick holds his action in case any of the others attack.  He understands this is a battle of honor for the creature and a rite of leadership.  The other creatures split their attention between the battle and watching for dirty play.  Speaking of which-  Spike jumps into the battle and badly cuts the creature.  Clang glows breifly then fires out multiple beams into the watching creatures.  Several scream and drop and do not get up.  The others growl and scream then attack.  Rash and Vander become consumed by irrational fear of the creatures and their presence.

Tamin is convinced of the threat and attacks the creature closest to him.  However he misses with each swing.  Rash freezes up and nearly falls off the path into the water below.  The Leader slams Vander very hard (for 10 points) and tries to hit him again but misses.  Vander , fearful of the creature's strength, misses wildly with his weapon.  Kerrick seems frozen yet ready to attack anything that lunges for him.  The creatures retaliate.  One slams Clang (for 9 damage).  Spike is forced to take down protective creatures instead of the leader.  He hits one which staggers and sways in pain.   Clang fires again destroying the one before him.   
Suddenly the leader creature staggers as if struck solidly by Vander.  Its eyes close then open with bloody tears.  Angered it looks around from party member to party member and grunts in discomfort.

Next two actions?

Only three remain upright along with the leader.  Two others stumble to and fro (at 0).  The others are down. 

Tamin 19
Rash 17
Bigfoot Leader 17
Vander 16
Kerrick 12
Bigfoot 12
Spike 11
Clang 08


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Disappointed at not being able to scare them away--thereby avoiding any fight--Tamin spins his blades in the proper fashion, slicing and dicing.

_ooc: I'll attack the one closest to me--if that's the leader, that's fine.
Attack +8/+8 (d4+5/d4+4, 18-20/x2)_


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vander, AC: 23 HP: 26/36*

Vander will press his advantage and attack.

OOC: Warhammer  +7      1d8+4      20 x3


----------



## Cedious (Nov 22, 2005)

Clang stands ready.

ooc:22 power points left, 11 hp's. 
continues to fire his energy missile (fire) +2 power points for 5d6 dmg. 
Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die

By the way mega did you include my damage reduction 3/adamantine for my damage taken or not?


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Clang stands ready.
> 
> ooc:22 power points left, 11 hp's.
> continues to fire his energy missile (fire) +2 power points for 5d6 dmg.
> ...




nope.

Adjust as required.

grrrrr   can't kill you here or in Creation Schema


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2005)

Due to events too overwhelming me to deal with any further I feel I need to cancel this game.  I'm sorry.

Believe it or not I had a grand plan for you guys-

This was the story-

Jaskin was taken over by a Tsochar.  It went back to study the world and learned that for its people to take over Dragons needed to be dealt with.  Further studies led to a possible answer of this but he needed something in his bag.

While there, Kerrick was also possessed.  This is why he did not fight and seemed to always know when / where something was within the dungeon.  Rashliegh was about to take a serious mental attack from it during the battle where he would fall to his death in the rocks / river below.  Rash has the one means to rid Kerrick and Jasken of the possessing aberrations.

Next, you were to go to Xen'drik.  A bogus artifact was to be there (The Chaos Ring).  Instead, what was there was a dangerous bacteria that only infected dragon (-kin).  The next section of adventure was to go to the land of dragons to infect every one of them.  You were going to be battleing dragons defending their lands and crazed / diseased ones.

Then the aberrations would come forth to clean up the winners.


Sorry I can't finish it.

Its been good writing to you guys and well ...goodbye.  Happy Holidays.

Andrew


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Aww, well, good luck 

I enjoyed Vander, hope you can get your stuff togeather


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, megamania. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry Mega! I hope things get easier for you--maybe you'll get five minutes more sleep now? 

It was a lot of fun. Tamin was a cool dude too.


----------



## megamania (Nov 24, 2005)

Once my divorce is settled maybe I can run another PbP.


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Once my divorce is settled maybe I can run another PbP.



Ouch!

Sorry to hear that    Take care of yourself.


----------

